# 'Videos of the Day' an ongoing thread



## Royzee617 (Aug 27, 2005)

Les asked me to organise my vids a bit more. So this one is going to be the first stab at that. 
We have a couple of misc clips - one of Harriers in USMC service etc. and the second is from the RAE Farnborough. I should warn you that it includes the crash of a WW2 plane - looks to me like a Hudson but maybe wrong.
These are small so anyone should be able to download them but the quality is a bit below par.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

both very interesting videos there!


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 27, 2005)

Any idea if it is a Hudson? Electra?
It's an an odd montage... HP155 delta test plane for Concorde prgram (I saw this at Cranfield airshow when I was a kid) then Lightning, Comet and this unidentified crash which I had never seen before.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like a Hudson to me, Roy. The Hudson is pretty much the same as the Super Electra airliner. It's a great airplane, not sure what happened there. Joe might know as he worked at Lockheed and might have some history on that plane.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 27, 2005)

I get worried about these doc makers. Seemed like an irrelevance to me. Gratuitous almost. That said such planes were in UK service. Too much schadenfreude in non-fiction TV methinks. Argh a pox on them for patronising their audience.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

A nasty crash to be sure, poor guy. Nice view of the USMC Harriers in the other one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

i think the clip of it crashing was relivent, as afterwards it talks about a team that investigate crashes............


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hmm maybe - but he was standing what looked like a Tornado wreck. I think this kind of 'specialist' programme could avoid being sensationalist - leave the crash clips to the 'fodder for the masses' shows. I am surprised no one has brought out a video of plane crashes along the lines of the car crash ones etc. Police Camera Action stuff. I know someone in the cops and he says they film everything these days just in case, and make a tidy packet out of it. Oh well, that relieves the taxpayers' burden.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice videos Roy. Nice view of the USMC Harriers.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 4, 2005)

Chinook and Silver Eagles and then C130 demo. Great stuff!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

wow, that really is a great video!


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 5, 2005)

Worth the download! I might put up a smaller file if there is demand.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a good one alright. Great demo by the Chinook. It looked like a dog begging for a snack up on it's hind legs, at one point. 
The C-130 demo was cool too.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a nice one Roy. I am still amazed at the Lynx flip. I first saw that at Mildenhall in 1986 and I almost shat myself. The C-130 stuff was a bit too familiar for me, but it was great too. That combat landing is quite a ride. I lost track of how many times I did that. Some called that the "vomit comet" ride. I don't get airsick, so was usually yelling "WEEEEEEE" in the back while the other guys were in full hurl.

Ah memories...


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.

I have a vid somewhere of the Transall crew getting the Khe Sahn pitchdown wrong etc. Now where did I put it...?

Lucky you getting rides in the Herky Bird - one of the truly great machines!

When were you at Mildenhall?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

I was actually stationed at Lakenheath from 85-88. Because it is so close to Mildenhall, I went to the Air Fetes there every year. That's where I first saw the Lynx do it's roll. 

While I did get "rides" in the Herc, they were just a means of transport to where I was going. Because of some of the places we went to, that diving landing pattern was used many times. While I didn't get airsick, it still always made me nervous to be pitched down like that. I usually yelled "WEEEE" as a way to break the tension. It usually worked. It doesn't when accompanied by the familiar "plink plink plink" of incoming rounds though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 9, 2005)

Amen to that evan... U and I have been in the same situations before, and that pitchdown made me nervous as well.... 

Go figure.........


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

It would have taken one hell of a guy to _not_ be nervous in that severe a pitchdown. It was worse at night, when you hoped like hell that the pilot was reading the instruments right and you didn't auger in.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Got to give credit to the pilots then!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

Definitely!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

Cool video Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 24, 2005)

Here we have a couple of clips of Harvards (?) arriving at IWM Duxford.

Small and larger files.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 28, 2005)

First for this week to catch up on the IWM Duxford sequence. First we have a short clip of a couple of the Spitfires visiting for the airshow plus resident P51 etc.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice video Roy, good too see so many of them there.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 28, 2005)

cheers... plenty more to come!

One of the other attractions is a pleasure flight - here you can see the resident DH Rapide.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 29, 2005)

Here's the next part of the Rapide sequence and the next...


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the next part of the Rapide sequence and the next...


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 30, 2005)

Spits Hawk arrive... sorry about the errant kids.... they are much older now but no less noisy!

Again, a small and larger file for better quality.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice videos Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sunday treats for viewers worldwide!

A wander around the working warbirds in the hangar at IWM Duxford. But when I watch this I have a mix of emotions. While I am impressed with the power exuded by this machinery even when stationary, seeing the P38 again all menacing and waiting to fly - well, you will know what I mean after seeing the other video strand.

I am going to try to put this up in three formats. First a smallish file - 7 megs but you get nearly five minutes of footage - then a larger one, then a Divx (24 megs). The other day the Divx gang was having a birthday and were 'for one day only' giving away the converter for free. Dunno if it is unlimited but let's hope.

You will need to unzip the file and get the (free) Divx player):
http://www.divx.com/
[free moview to download there too].

Finally, we came across a nice feature on the National Geographic site yesterday. They had a webcam set up by a watering hole in Botswana. fascinating to watch 'live' birdies, deer, etc coming down for a drink and squabbling etc. Better than TV!

http://www9.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/wildcamafrica/wildcam.html

I dunno what the time difference is. You yanks will have to get up early or something! If you are an insomniac you will love it! So noisy too.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice video Roy.



Royzee617 said:


> Finally, we came across a nice feature on the National Geographic site yesterday. They had a webcam set up by a watering hole in Botswana. fascinating to watch 'live' birdies, deer, etc coming down for a drink and squabbling etc. Better than TV!
> 
> http://www9.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/wildcamafrica/wildcam.html
> 
> I dunno what the time difference is. You yanks will have to get up early or something! If you are an insomniac you will love it! So noisy too.


 I have seen it before and it is cool though not quite as good as actually being there


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah, I would rather be here in sunny, cool, no-flies UK!

Wonder if they will ever set up a similar webacm: underwater, at Duxford etc., or a nudist camp?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Nah, I would rather be here in sunny, cool, no-flies UK!
> 
> Wonder if they will ever set up a similar webacm: underwater, at Duxford etc., or a nudist camp?


I wouldn't.

Maybe they will lets wait and see.


----------



## trackend (Oct 2, 2005)

Heres a real rough digi cam clip and a couple of snaps from Londons Oxford street yesterday an event was held to get visitors returning to London shops after the recent bombs although it seemed to be more of an act of defiance in the end.
Croydon Steel Orchestra is made up of local kids from the poorer parts of London (they where bloody good too)


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow! Amazing pix! And video! What were they playing? Sounds familiar. Not your usual fare for a stell band. A bit like Apocalyptica doing Metallica on cellos etc.

Did you make the clip?


----------



## trackend (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes (cheers for the compliment Roy) with my old pocket Fuji stills cam thats why its only mpeg quality


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretty good. The Duxford clips here were made using my old Sony analog Camcorder. I have a DV cam now and it is amazing under the right conditions. We went to see Otway, Wilko and The Hamsters last Friday and the results are great so I might post a bit of the gig here next week.


----------



## trackend (Oct 2, 2005)

please do Roy Ive up rated too 2meg on my connection so its fairly quick now at down loading fair size files


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 2, 2005)

ok


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 2, 2005)

3 decades ago the BBC screened a great series called The Secret War. Never been seen on the box since for shame.
Here is a bit to whet your appetite. You see the RAF getting ready for a raid and various bits of the German defence. Thi is a large Divx file zipped for your pleasure.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 3, 2005)

Here are some clips showing them starting up the F4U - not as easy as it might seem, here you will see flames emerging from its huge radial engine being beaten out by a ground staff chappie's t-shirt! It provoked the arrival of the museum's fire brigade. No doubt they were bored.

It was not easy to film, one had to be patient, lots of false starts etc. So I split it into three or more.


----------



## trackend (Oct 3, 2005)

Bloody brilliant Roy, I remember the series but not that episode i must have been on nights that week.
It really shows the battle between the boffins that raged on through out the war. I have never seen the colour RAF footage before that Mossie night fighter sound recording is classic.
Thanks for the reminder Roy i may well send off for the series Im sure it must be about on Net.

Great clip guys even though its large its well worth downloading.

that Corsair reminds me of Flight of the Pheonix when Jimmy Stewart stuggles with the Kaufmann starter to get the old bird fired up 
Actualy Roy Im back to Duxford on the 16th to catch the last air show of the year so Ill have another shot at getting some video hopefully with more success.(weather permiting)


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 4, 2005)

You may not be able to find the Secret War on Amazon etc. As I said it is one of those doc series that has kind of been forgotten - there is a great book on which it is based (or vice-versa) around too BTW. I bought it on EBay a while back for about a tenner (quid) but I saw one go last week for double that...
So I might bung up some other clips from it... great footage of the Gigant getting aloft etc. rockets ablaze and 110s wobbling about.

As regards Duxford me being a cheapskate I went the day before the actual show - that's how I got footage of the Spits etc arriving.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's the next two in the sequence.

And two bigger better res files to complete it... as the bent wing bird gets airborne. As before Divx is zipped and needs Divx player to view... worth it...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice videos Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 5, 2005)

We return to the working warbird hangar with shots of the Sea Fury in Iraqi AF markings, F86, Spitfires in states of undress etc. 

Will pop up a higher res one in due course.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 5, 2005)

We've seen various Spitfires soming in for the show now here is a taxi and take off for the resident two-seater.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice videos Roy, the Spitfire 2 seater is cool.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 6, 2005)

Machines and men behind the LW and RAF WW2 jets... Galland, Whittle, Hooker et al.

Then in second clip we segue into daylight bombing (not sure of the relevance of this tho).


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## trackend (Oct 6, 2005)

Another great clip Roy. 
Typical British a total of 25 people working with Frank Whittle on the Jet project (could of had a Jet fight yonks earlier with a bit more backing) no wonder he shoved off to the States in the end and assisted their jet development he must have been totally pissed off with the pen pushers lack of forsight.
I always like to hear old Garland a very knowledgable bloke.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 6, 2005)

I concur about Whittle. The man succeeded against the bureaucrats... I read his biog and it is a classic demo of how determined you have to be. He was not only a genius technically but also a very strong-willed man. It should not have to be like this. Luckily the Germans were beset by their own problems at the same time. One wonders what the outcome would have been if the Meteor and Me 262 had met in a dogfight. My money's on the latter if all other things were equal. 
Britain is its own worst enemy - radar, computers, hovercraft, motorbikes, jet engines and jet airliners etc., you name it we let others have the market.
I live not far from Bletchley Park and used to work for Plessey. So I know firsthand how the bureuacrats can screw you up.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 6, 2005)

Interesting stuff, Roy. The F4U looks like it was a classic exhaust stack fire. They happen fairly frequently with the older radial engines. Typically, the marshall will have the pilot keep cranking and the stack fire will go out as the exhaust blows out the unburned fuel. Three words...Too much prime!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 6, 2005)

I like the way the groundcrew chap puts it out with his t-shirt - true dedication!

Another classic example of being in the right place at the right time with a working camera!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 7, 2005)

More from that series showing the infamous Komet then some chat from the jocks who were up against the next gen fighters, Galland and Speer too.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 8, 2005)

Here we see the Arado Blitz Bomber - nice snowy shots - too much chat from Uncle Albert and then under the closing credits, a Gigant getting towed aloft.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 8, 2005)

Duxford Superhangar tour - we get to see the Anson and Sunderland plus other great British planes.

A highlight is a lingering look at the Gannet with its wings folded. Plus a good look at the underside of Concorde replete with armament such as a LW glide bomb (!), the Lysander, the Lanc, Brittania, Dove etc.

All in all about 5 mins worth of choice footage methinks.

More to come from my wanderings in next week's exciting programming.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 9, 2005)

VC10, Heinkel?, Spits, Tiger Moth... a wander outside and a glimpse of what could be an He111... thrn on to a close up shufty at the TM you can have a ride in methinks.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 10, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 10, 2005)

Some clips from my vaults I don't think I posted before.

We see the majestic Tu-144 landing and some shots from RIAT from local UK TV.

Sorry about the quality of some of them but they had to be small for the site I used to post them on.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice videos Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks. Have just been enjoying a new 'doc' on the History Channel. It is their sponsored air show at Biggin which was on mid-afternoon and not on Disco Wings (this is disappearing up its own fundament with dilution of its already marginalised content thanks to non-aviation progs on trains - argh!).

Great stuff though - no music plenty of planes of all eras and not too much human interest.

On Thursday afternoon they have a doc on History Channel about Whittle.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 11, 2005)

Something a little different - clips today include one of my fave local covers bands, 6 Foot Under doing some Motorhead and Led Zep filmed by yours truly.

More planes stuff from the archive too.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 12, 2005)

We've seen Konkordski returning to earth and now the visual treat of the lady getting aloft!

An extract from Working Lunch on the SHAR.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice videos Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 12, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 13, 2005)

A real treat for you here - some doc footage of the Mossie!

Plus clip 1 of RAF Hunters.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice videos Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 14, 2005)

Great clip that's nice and small for those who don't yet have BB.
Love this plane too.

Then we have a short clip on the Fairey Battle with some groovy-looking early WW2 AA gunners ready to bring them down....

Finally, the Boston on a low-level mission...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice videos Roy. The B52 one is cool and the gunners do look groovy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 14, 2005)

Cheers!

If you can take a look at Discovery Wings - they are running some old Brit aviation stuff from teh 40s, 50s and 60s, so far so good even though it keeps reminding me of Harry Enfield and Mr Cholmondely Warner!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

If I did I would but I don't so I can't  If you can make any sense out of that.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 15, 2005)

Shame you can't see the Discovery stuff as some of it is great. You know me I might eventually sneak some of it onto viewable form...

MW here is something you can watch - first up a demo of using a multi-barrell (Vulcan?) onboard ship.

Second, a take off clip of the Typhoon.

Third, the BBMF over the D Day anniversary... ruined by intercuts to the folks on the ground... oh well.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice videos Roy. Your right the D-day one is ruined by intercuts to the people on the ground, most of whom don't seem that in awe of it either


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 16, 2005)

BTW my mum was there at these celebrations and while she was in awe of it all she and her chums took a dim view of other aspects. It was a very hot day and they had not provided enough shade and water for the vets and their helpers. Worse still, these 'heroes' had to wait upon the VIPs. Everyone was messed about while they awaited the arrival of ER, JB et al., shame on them. Summat else you never see on the TV coverage of these events.

Anyway, the weather was good today so I hope someone posts some pix etc from the Duxford show.

The Discovery Wings special 40s 50s and 60s rolls on nicely.... almost too much to tape!

A thought occured to me about this. On another site - one for concert bootlegs - they have 'tape trees' or these days 'CD trees'. I think it works with someone sending a tape/CD to two others who copy them then send them on to two others etc etc. We could do it with videos... I send a copy to two of you then you copy em and so on.... all relies on us having DVD copiers... and who hasn't these days? 

I have some vids to keep you amused in the mean time.
B57: short clip showing it letting go a load of bombs...
Canberra at our local airshow in Cranfield a few years ago...
Year n years ago a look at the Swift and other jet fighters....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 16, 2005)

This is from the good old days when they staged air shows at Cranfield... I used to go there as a kid... saw one of the TSR2 prototypes in the hangar too. A chunky file but worth the d/l IMHO!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 16, 2005)

Early RAF jets...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 17, 2005)

More RAF Hunters than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 17, 2005)

Used to enjoy seeing this plane when I was a kid at airshows - such as Henlow or Cranfield. Indeed it is one of the ones we are lucky to still be able to see. I have some nice footage of them at that Classic Jets show at Cranfield coming up soon..

This is the nice-looking Hunter side by side two seat trainer... looks good unlike some trainer conversions. For ex I am not sure I like the Lightning 2-seater as much as the single seat.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice video Roy. I have some nice pics of the Hunter from Leuchars this year, not sure if I have any videos though.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

More old stuff: Meteors!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

Pretty cool, loco-busting in a jet. Get some!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks! Yes it is one of the few clips I have eve seen of Meteors in action strafing - seen some of V1 hacking.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice video Roy. Interesting to see the Meteor's in action.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

The V22 has had a chequered career so far. Several have been lost including the one shown in this clip. It is totally destroyed even though it looks like they'll make it. So watch it if you don't mind seeing expensive machinery being rendered into scrap.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, the Osprey is a real piece of work. That thing seems to have killed more Marines than the Vietcong.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

I wouldn't get it one.

However, the world needs something to fill the gap between the helicopter and the turboprop / C130 etc. I was thinking how useless we really are the other day. All this technology and yet because the roads are out and weather bad we can't get aid in to help the quake victims in Pakistan. We need a supersonic transport that can carry and paradrop a bulldozer or two to create a runway for the follow on airlift to get in.

Then there was old Capirossi at the Oz Moto GP. Because he had some fluid drained from his lung after a crash he could not get back to Europe in time for the next race - all of today's airliners require high altitude flight and the pressurisation would injure him! Have to go on a boat... but that would take weeks! Gawd.

Also I reckon we need a small supersonic bizjet so world leaders (or SAS) can get to meetings or trouble spots ASAP. Imagine Blair popping over to see GWB in the back seat of a Tornado! Mind you that was reputedly not as good as Concorde for sustained supersonic flight.

What a crazy world we live in.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep. There are some gaps in the coverage for some items, but I think the Osprey should have been canned a long time ago.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah. Funny how they keep spending on the V22 but junked the Comanche.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

yep


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

Short clip to complete today's trio - a C130 shows how many flares it can carry. Not a good idea to dispense like this at night methinks!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

Oops, Roy! That's the Blue angels. Cool clip though.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice clip Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's try again!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

I've seen it before, but it is still cool! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

Cool video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cheers chaps!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 18, 2005)

Excellent video's. I've seen the tragic Osprey one before. I have to disagree on scrapping the project. It's a new design, a new point in aviation and it should be kept with. After all it's a mechanical design now in practice and no longer in theory, once in practice it's almost always certain it can be perfected. Think about the first introductions of the jet engine. They killed a lot of people and a lot of things went wrong but they stuck with it and now it's the only viable propulsion system with a combination of economy and speed. 

And I have heard that the RAH-66 program is only on stand-by, not actually abandoned.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

I've heard the same thing about the RAH-66.
An Ospery was being tested at CFB Shearwater last year, not far from where I live. It was a series of USMC tests to do with colder northern ocean air. I'd see and hear it flying over the harbour quite often. Quite a machine.

Great set of vids, Roy. All of 'em.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

Many thanks to all who write in to say thanks.

I like these vids - that's why I made em - plus I like sharing them with you guys. Not only that if I can work out how to make em and post em then maybe lots of other folks will too!

I like the Osprey - would love to see one - but it seems anything with two big prop/rotors has a painful gestation - I am thinking of the Chinook too.

There's a great vid somewhere of them folding up the rotor/wing too.

Good news about the RAH-66.

BTW if you want to get an idea what Ospreys in service might be like then read the Dale Brown 'Hammerheads' series.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 18, 2005)

The Chinook is a wonderful machine and a maintainers dream, in my father's own words. Everything that was needed to maintain one basically came with the aircraft. They even had their own crane for lifting out the engines! 

I know a lot of people don't find the idea of those blades swinging past each other ...but the only way they're going to collide is if the gearbox goes out of sync ...and if the gearbox screws up on any helicopter - it's not happy time.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 19, 2005)

Glad to hear it.

But you only have to read the book 'Chinook' and you think maybe you would pass on a flight in one!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 19, 2005)

Todays' selection is going to be short clips from TV from the Gulf War.

Up first 'shark'-mouthed Warthogs. To come are MLRS etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 19, 2005)

Spectacular artillery system - whether day or night.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 19, 2005)

Some nice explosions here....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd never pass a ride in a Chinook, I'd rather listen to my father; one of the first six RAF electricians trained on them. They're wonderful aircraft.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 19, 2005)

OK - maybe he will let you take a check ride and you can report back here on how the Wokka Wokka behaves....

Got any pix/vids to share?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Nothing like the A-10. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

Get a ride in one? I wish. I've talked with my dad about the leaking on the Chinook and he informs me that if anything was leaking the Chinook wasn't going to be flying.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 20, 2005)

Today's offering is more of the same... only one more but it is huge... the whole of the flypast over BP for the VE Day celebrations... Rapides, Daks, B17s, B25Ds plus of course the BBMF on a poppy drop. Awesome event. 

But it is 20 megs... so you are going to have to leave the PC on for a while. But it is worth it. Fairly good commentary too. Lucky lad gets to play at waist gunner in Sally B too... now where did that other B17 come from? France?

I found it here:
http://pink.lady.free.fr/home.html


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Awesome video Roy. What a sight!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 20, 2005)

Many thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice! Quite a group of fly-pasts! 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 21, 2005)

Another collection of video amusements to set you up for the weekend.

Not telling what this is... oh alright then, it's a Messerschmitt! Not only that it's Black Six showing off in the air, lovely sight and sound. Plus a snapshot of what Duxford looked like before the big USAAF hangar was built.

Sadly the words of the commentator were premature and the beast (like too many 109s) ended up a wreck in 1997. See here for the gen:
http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/bf109g2.html

Too many planes have ended up in that field. We saw a Yak 11 end up there years ago. What a shame one of the best air museums in the world had to have the motorway so close. Argh. Another 500 yards further east and we would have a longer runway for mishaps and big planes to come in.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 22, 2005)

A couple of shorts plus another feature-length episode.

1. F16 cluster bombing
2. Iraqi AF snippet
3. MH434 in the air again


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice videos Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 23, 2005)

Double V formations - Vampires and Venoms.

We used to get the Venoms over here at Cranfield - I vividily recall laxing about near our local beauty spot, Willen Lake, and hearing this odd whistling sound. Lo and behold there was a flight a Venoms... hadn't seen any for years aloft and here was half the Swiss Air Force coming in to Cranfield!

Not sure which of these jet powered wheelbarrows I like most... 

Great shot of a cart start and batmobile flame-on jet exhaust here.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

Sweet, the cluster bomb attack was cool!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 24, 2005)

Various clips for you on this wet half-term hols weekday...

1. Giant Viper blowing up some mines...
2. More Meteors
3. Yet more Meteors
tv4 is playing up so here is another go as an mpg file.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 25, 2005)

We went to see the Wallace Gromit film tonight... amazing. Plus, the support short was excellent too, Penguins at Xmas or some such! There are some 'planes' in the W&G film too...

Anyway, to business. A few more shorts etc:
1. Bombs away - B52 lets rip...
2. Flanker flips


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice videos Roy. The Flanker flip is awesome.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 26, 2005)

A pair more clips plus a puzzle. We see some Sabres here. But why isn't this plane called 'Saber'? Weird.
T'other clip is a nice take off of a Hunter. Sleek and athletic this machine. Read the other day that it is a bit of a gas guzzler. And that's with just one Avon and no reheat c.f. the Lightning. No wonder the latter had 'short legs'!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 27, 2005)

Farnborough in the vintage years had Brit jets in abundance... we may never see their like again. Time for some nostalgia with fast jet flypast by a Swift then air to air with a Vampire.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 27, 2005)

This does not belong here but I have been having trouble posting vids in the Off Topic section.....?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

That is a good one Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dunno where it came from - a friend sent it to me. The one who sent me the dog one.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 28, 2005)

some special flying from the shuttleworth collection this year:


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't want to be too territorial here Ollie but maybe you put your vids up on the wrong thread? I would prefer it if this thread were restricted to my vid clips only. Thanks.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay. I didnt know that.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's a glimpse of history - an airshow at Mildenhall. Now they seem to be another casualty of the New World Order. So many happy days queuing up to be personally parked prior to the planes. And walking the mile or so to the static park. Then getting assailed my the 'MAF Miasma'... a mix of BBQ and latrines. Oh, and paraffin... lovely. Will we ever get to go there again?

Until then here are some clips I took one of the last times we went. Had a new camcorder but the weather was crap. In the MiG 29 routine he did manage to find a gap in the overcast to do the tailslide. Great stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is the second part. Here we see the famous tail-slide and the landing. Lucky there was a gap in the clouds!

These clips were taken with my old camera. The new one's batteries could not last long enough for a full airshow.... if you were thinking of buying a camcorder you must think about the batteries. They give you one which is not going to last very long if you use the screen. I had to buy an extra couple of batteries... check out Ebay. 

Odd that the old analog camcorder lasted longer. I had two batteries for that and tho bulky they do the job. Miniaturisation has other penalties. I found the smaller DV camcorder difficult to keep tracking planes. A tripod is only useful up to a point as it limits movement especially with planes or motor sport.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 28, 2005)

More jet stuff - the mighty F16.

I should have added above that the quality is not maybe as good as it should be. It's time I dug the original out and re did the file. Some of the psychedelic effects are due to the file conversion. But as you will see in the next F16 clip of this sequence the cloudbase and haze were not conducive to a great video. 

Like Duxford the East West line of the runway and the crowdline are not in your favour either. When the sun's out you are looking and filming into the sun. Not good for expensive optics!

So throw all this lot together and it is nigh on miraculous that you get to see these clips at all!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 29, 2005)

Cheers - a real treat coming this weekend. The F16's rival, the F-18!

Here is a clip of the Superhornet doing a simply astounding aerobatic routine at Farnboro. I have always liked the F18 but this is a new plane... should have called it something else like Phantom III or Hellspawn etc. When you couple this kind of aerobatics with the phased array radar and AMRAAM etc., the F22 etc better look out.

I used to think displays could not best the Flankers and Fulcrums but this one is a whole new standard. 

He says these manoeuvres are for combat - try staying on the 6 of this beastie.

Then we have to come the EW version, "The Growler" and you begin to comprehend what a major machine the F/A-18 is. Imagine a whole air force of nowt but Hornets...

Two vid versions coming up - the wmv one for quick downloading and then later the 30 meg mpg one for better quality.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 30, 2005)

Back to MAF with F16 part 2 and Lynx back flip.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 31, 2005)

One of the traditional set pieces at MAF was the helicopter/C130 assault. Here is a snippet.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 31, 2005)

Scouring the archives comes up with this one featuring the Osprey demonstrating its cargo hauling capabilities... more to come.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Like it Roy still looks a bit of dodgy aircraft to me tho.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice clip Lee.



Royzee617 said:


> Don't want to be too territorial here Ollie but maybe you put your vids up on the wrong thread? I would prefer it if this thread were restricted to my vid clips only. Thanks.


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the advice GN I must have missed Roys posting so I have removed it but at least I know there viewable so Ill stick em in my thread
cheers 
PS sorry ROY I've slapped myself on your behalf


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's OK - blame Les coz he told me I should put em all in one place. Seems to make sense tho. He did it but has so far not turned this thread into a sticky... pretty please... or can I do it?


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

Another clip - this time showing a bit of the incredible folding and then getting aloft from a moving ship!


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice clip Roy I bet its fun trying to maintain all that hydraulic folding gear


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice clip Roy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

i never realised the props were that big!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

It is a scary machine... here's more to enjoy. Would love to see one belting along. Maybe not so keen to have a ride in one tho.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice clip Roy. I agree it is a scary machine, I always think the props are going to take the front of the plane off there so big.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 2, 2005)

Osprey encore... last of the sequence. I think.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice clip Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 2, 2005)

Back to the warbirds...
Coventry airshow. Went there years ago but not when this was going on...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice video of the Blenheim and Lysander Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 3, 2005)

Some more odds n sods!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice video Roy!


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats a really super clip of the Meteor Roy I think the elogated nose spoils the look as does the belly lump but never the less its nice the see a Meteor in the air


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

there were some great shots of the blenheim there, i hope my model looks like that, and i hope the interviewer in the second clip wasn't actually that stupid and was just asking questions like that for the benefit of the viewers


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 4, 2005)

It is great to see someone recreate the old Vintage Pair.

Today we have a longer (a bigger piece) extract from a TV doc on busting out the chaps in the Amiens jail. Has some clever computer graphics to show the plan and its execution. 

Brave lads and great skill but somehow it doesn't get quite the media attention of the Dams raid. Shows the influence of the movies perhaps. Sad but typical.

10 megs for 12 mins.


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Well worth the download Roy, good stuff.
How true it is I dont know but I remember a TV doc that said in the Copenhagen Gestapo headquaters raid, one bomb went through the buildings front door . Not bad for optical sights.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, it shows what well trained crews can do with fairly basic equipment. LGBs? Hah. Pickle barrel is here! Or is it propaganda?


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 4, 2005)

Some nice shots of the DC6 (which we occasionally see over the house heading to and from its home base) and Sally B.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice video Roy, great footage of Sally B.


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for that super clip Roy I don't know if you are aware but I'm a member of the Sally B's supporters club and there are some very dedicated people who work bloody hard to keep the old B in the air as it purely funded by donation. This last year has been a real bitch with the B almost being ground due to new EU insurance regs.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 5, 2005)

Good for you TE. See my other thread about the P38 where I mention warbird insurance. Also the clip of the VE Day flyover.

Sally B was the very first flying warbird I video'd with my own camcorder.

I have not been inside Sally B but did get to sit in the pilot's seat in one in the US.

Back to Cov for the last of the sequence for a while. Breitling boys... what a team they were.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 6, 2005)

Another short clip from my own recordings to kick things off for the day.


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice stuff Roy I really like the F4U but I have often wondered if having the cockpit so far back from the nose if it effected the forward visability of the pilot nearly the whole of the wing is forard of the canopy


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good question. I was amazed when I saw them coming in to the static line up at Duxford. No one to guide them in like they do at RIAT etc. 'Follow Me' etc.

Probably what held up their entry into carrier service with the US forces. Until the FAA showed them how!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's a video that will knock your socks off! 

Well, it will if you are patient. 

It comes towards the end of this interesting piece about early jets etc.

I didn't know they were working on this stuff only a few miles from here at Cranfield... 

10 megs but worth it...!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent video Roy. Really enjoyed that, some really good footage.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 7, 2005)

Got it from some terrestrial doc I think. Interesting stuff about heat-seekers and well, that Meteor footage I had never seen before... amazing. Brave camera-persons.... makes me wonder what else lurks in the vaults we have not seen on TV.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 7, 2005)

For a change here is some footage of the mighty F15.

One short and small... the other is 20 megs but you get nearly 10 mins of stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 8, 2005)

Future fighters.... the hideous JASF.

I don't like these planes because they are going to replace the Sea Harrier with them... or one like it. Bah!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice videos Roy, but I agree it is hideous.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

Let's hope this thing never gets aboard our new carriers. Hardly stealthy that gulping intake... think of the FOD problem let alone maybe the odd rating or two. Yum yum!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Let's hope this thing never gets aboard our new carriers. Hardly stealthy that gulping intake... think of the FOD problem let alone maybe the odd rating or two. Yum yum!


It wouldn't be Roy. LOL , it would have a terrible problem with FOD but the Eurofighter air intake is particularly small either, but it hasn;t had to many problems that I know about anyway.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

It puzzles me how the Typhoon can be anything like stealthy.

In terms of aero design etc when you look at its contemporaries like the Gripen and Rafale [or Flanker] then ok but alongside the F22 there is no contest. That plane will dominate wherever it goes. Not only does it lack the gaping maw [so the enemy radar gets a nice strong return from the engine blades] but also it has a weapons bay. 

I like the Typhoon but I suspect it is already obsolescent. They are just not letting on. Too much at stake.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hornet stall tests


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

I am puzzled.

How come lots of downloads for my photo's but relatively few vids?

Is it a bandwidth thing?

I would have thought that the scarcity of vid clips on the web rel speaking would have meant v-v.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry to have to get territorial again but would people please not post their videos on my thread!

Please could one of the admin guys move the Caribou one off my thread.... ?

It especially ticks me off since it is a plane crashing. ARGH!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice clip Roy.


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 9, 2005)

Done


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

Cheers.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is the competition 'winner'.... an altogether neater machine.


----------



## trackend (Nov 9, 2005)

I think its going to be the bird to beat, excellent stuff Roy


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks mate!

Here's some more food for thought...
"Consider the Joint Strike Fighter (JSF), a $200 billion multinational project to build a versatile attack aircraft. It has been plagued by disputes between the partners, in particular a refusal by the Pentagon to allow its foreign partners, including Britain, access to the vital software code that governs the aircraft’s systems.

"Without access to the code, the JSF becomes an American aircraft assembled abroad, and agreement is even lacking for the latter role. Britain and Italy are vying for the location of European final assembly, raising the prospect of two factories and extra expense. For Europe, the problem is cost, because cost does not matter in Washington". 
see:
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,8210-1863396,00.html

I certainly didn't know that! So much for that 'special relationship' eh?!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

trackend said:


> I think its going to be the bird to beat, excellent stuff Roy


I agree Lee, although the F-22 will be up there too. Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 10, 2005)

One of the last flying F86s. Nice colour scheme.

This used to be the 'plane to beat'.

It has always puzzled me why this US fighter was/is called the Sabre. Surely it should have adopted the US spelling 'Saber'?


----------



## trackend (Nov 10, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> "Without access to the code, the JSF becomes an American aircraft assembled abroad, and agreement is even lacking for the latter role. Britain and Italy are vying for the location of European final assembly, raising the prospect of two factories and extra expense. For Europe, the problem is cost, because cost does not matter in Washington".
> 
> I certainly didn't know that! So much for that 'special relationship' eh?!



It do'nt suprise me Roy contracts and big orders always tend to superceed the need of the guys at the sharp end, look at the SA80.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 10, 2005)

more grist to the JSF mill:

Will it get the chop? What a mess. But this and the delay in actually commissioning the carriers might give the SHAR a reprieve. Plus I hate it that these carriers are named after royals!!!!!

Pentagon cuts pose new threat to plan for British carriers
IAN BRUCE, Defence Correspondent November 10 2005
BRITAIN'S plans to build two new aircraft-carriers could be thrown into further disarray and extra expense by a £20bn cut in US military spending.
The major casualty of the budget cuts on future projects is most likely to be the vertical-landing version of the US-designed Joint Strike Fighter (JSF) chosen by the UK to fly from the carriers.
The Royal Navy and the RAF want 150 of the aircraft, which were also to be built for the US Marine Corps, to replace their Harrier jump-jet squadrons.
The Ministry of Defence has already spent £2bn on the JSF to help fund Lockheed-Martin's development of the stealthy fighter-bomber.
The total bill to the British taxpayer for the full order has been estimated at £10bn, on top of the £3.6bn cost of building the 60,000-tonne carriers.
Thousands of UK shipbuilding jobs, including between 2000 and 3000 on the Clyde and at Rosyth, are dependent on the shared construction work on the huge warships.
But, if the JSF programme is axed, the vessels would have to be fitted with electro-magnetic catapults and arrestor gear to allow conventional aircraft to operate at sea – adding tens of millions of pounds in costs. The move would also considerably delay the carriers project.
The MoD still insists that the carriers will be ordered and built, although shipbuilding unions have warned that any further delays will result in lay-offs at yards from Portsmouth to Govan.
The MoD had announced last month that negotiations over the cost of construction would mean a year's delay in bringing the ships into service. The first, HMS Queen Elizabeth, was due in 2012 and its sister ship, Prince of Wales, three years later.
Defence officials say no comment can be made until the Pentagon confirms any decision it might make on the future of the JSF project.
A US defence source told The Herald: "We understand that Gordon England, the US deputy defence secretary, is looking to kill one of the three JSF variants being developed. The one in his crosshairs is the short-take-off, vertical-landing version ordered by our Marine Corps and your Royal Navy and RAF."
The American budget cuts announced last week are a direct response to the continuing drain of the war in Iraq and Afghanistan and to the cost of recovery from hurricane damage.
IRONIC HUH?

BTW WHY IS IT ALWAYS WRITTEN 'Harrier jump-jet'? 
A bit like you know that when they mention Mars it is always going to be followed 'the Red Planet' ARGH!


----------



## trackend (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh great so they knock the VTOL on the head and we either stick with out of date Harriers or nothing. The keels for the new carriers have not been laid yet so no garentees they will get built anyway with or without EM Catapults and our exsisting carrier needs VTOL planes to operate.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ironic isn't it?

I think that the SHAR in its latest version is potentially one of the most capable F/A aircraft around for the task anyway. With the radar and other avionics and AMRAAM the pilots have finally got the weapon system they always wanted only to have it snatched off them before they ever got to use it fully. And what will happen to these planes? Indian Navy might get itself a bargain! But can we let them have the avionics technology?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here we are with the Typhoon doing some antics - showing off its big mouth.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice video Roy. I don't mind the Typhoon's big mouth, it is not stealth but it what designed to be. It still looks cool though.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 10, 2005)

Not as subtle as the F16's chin intake. Especially those lips...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Not as subtle as the F16's chin intake. Especially those lips...


You are correct there Roy, but I still like the Typhoon even though in some respects it is probably out of date. They still say they will get 20-30 years service out of her though.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 10, 2005)

Its technology other than stealth is for the most part state of the art. 

That said so far there have been no fighter vs fighter combats in a war where stealth was tried out.

No doubt attack planes like the B2 and F117 used it to good effect a couple of times.

But until the F-22 gets it on with the bad guys then the jury's out.

Meanwhile, the Typhoo will rule Europe's skies. Unless Rafale gets a major upgrade.

BTW another area where the F 22 is ahead is AESA radar. This (when they get it to work) will be far superior to any antenna-based radar like Foxhunter etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 11, 2005)

Tonight's main feature is some footage of the NF11 Meteor landing at Cranfield.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 12, 2005)

One clip from Airbus and one of the Embraer.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 14, 2005)

Pretty Russian lady makes this a worthwhile download!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice video Roy. She wasn't bad.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 14, 2005)

Probably have seen this but just in case....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

I hadn't seen that before Roy, good video!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

I saw the C-130 one a few years ago. Still an amazing piece of footage!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 15, 2005)

That is cool. I wonder if it could stop, and then take off without a catapault.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, it did both. No wire to stop, no cat to take off.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Yes, it did both. No wire to stop, no cat to take off.


That makes it even more cool


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep, but talk about pucker factor! With the size of the C-130, I could imagine that clearance might be a bit nerve-wracking as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

yes they were trying out the herc for the Carrier On-board Delivery role, somewhat ironically shortened to COD.......


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 16, 2005)

> Yes, it did both. No wire to stop, no cat to take off.



How did it do that without jet assisted takeoff?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

they were designed with some degree of short feild ability in mind, and remember it would be empty by this point as the cargo would've been unloaded..........


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder what other big planes have made it aboard a US carrier? I saw a clip once of a U2 landing. Not exactly big but rather wide. Maybe the C130 was the only 4-engined plane to do it. 

Anyway, back to the clips. Another big plane for you first up - the rara avis version of the Mighty Hunter, the Nimrod R1 at RAF Waddington show a few years back.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 16, 2005)

It must have been a much lighter version. Because an F-18 needs a flippin catty to get off the deck.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> > Yes, it did both. No wire to stop, no cat to take off.
> 
> 
> 
> How did it do that without jet assisted takeoff?



Well, the C-130 actually has a good short takeoff capability. Add the carrier cruising along at (I'm guessing here) about 20 knots into the wind and you likely already have 40 or so knots under the wings. I don't know the takeoff speed of a 130, but I do remember that even loaded, it could takeoff in a short distance.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess it must have to do with acceleration, but still the aircraft loaded and everything must way well over 50tons, whereas the the average fighter ways what 15 to 20?


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like it took off after stopping so it was from a standing start. Even more interesting is that it went off the 'side' runway rather than the full length of the deck.

Plus it seems it did not need a wire to bring it to a halt so the Herky Bird must have had good brakes.

One wonders tho if this was viable with a worthwhile cargo. Likely this demo was 'hollow' and underweight.

Will they try to put a C17 thro the same test?

A useful plane for this kind of work would be the Avro 146 methinks.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2005)

There is a good writeup on the tests below:

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/history/q0097.shtml

During the tests, they did run full cargo!


> All told, the flight tests included 29 touch-and-go landings, 21 unarrested full-stop landings, and 21 unassisted takeoffs at gross weights ranging from 85,000 lb (38,555 kg) to 121,000 lb (54,885 kg). At the lower weight, the aircraft managed to come to a complete stop in only 267 ft (81 m), which is little more than double the plane's wingspan. Even at maximum weight, the C-130 required only 745 ft (227 m) for takeoff and 460 ft (140 m) for landing. Landings were made shorter by reversing the propellers while the aircraft was still a few feet above the flight deck. Videos documenting the landing and takeoff attempts are available on-line.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice find Eric. Good site there, enjoyed reading what they had to say.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2005)

They have a lot of good info there. There is a link at the bottom of that page to one on the U-2 landings on the carrier decks.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

I read that as well it was pretty interesting.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow - great stuff chaps!

Today's video presentation is the mighty Rhino... interesting commentary too!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 19, 2005)

About the C-130- i know it was developed with short-ish takeoff in mind, but my oh my that bird never stops to amaze me. "Hey lets land one on a carrier", "hey lets slap a 105mm howitzer on it and let it blow the crap out of anything". That's a good definition of "adaptable."


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 19, 2005)

And wow, the Phanton sounds wicked on that video!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 19, 2005)

Cheers chaps - I have always been awed by the AC-130 Specter... saw inside one once, the guys said the noise level is unbelievable... and gets worse when they fire the guns!

As for the F4 clip, I would prefer they let us hear the sound of the plane rather than dub muzak over it... probably some technical reason why they do but sometimes it's great most times it is irritating.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 19, 2005)

Fairly chunky file to download but worthwhile as it is on board with the RAF Sentry.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 21, 2005)

Amazing stuff from this Sikorsky bird.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Another good video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 22, 2005)

Always one of the highlights of any airshow is the Mighty Mirage 2000.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 23, 2005)

Mid-week moviedrone...F18


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 24, 2005)

Another one from teh sequence - a bit boring but a pretty chopper.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice video Roy. I like the Sea King.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 25, 2005)

Sea Kings are probably the best sight in the world if you are being rescued.

Meanwhile, here is a clip sequence of future helo's and th'Osprey's antecedents.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 25, 2005)

next bit is more about tilt wings and then tilt rotors


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice videos Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 25, 2005)

More on the Hun tomorrow...


----------



## JCS (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice one of the Mirage there, Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is another clip from the F100 sequence.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 27, 2005)

Another in the sequence - this is the one which shows the wing/rotor folding on deck clip.

8 mins of fun so worth the d/l!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry I have been absent for the past few days. I have been disinterested in just about everything since last weekend, we lost one of our family pets. We are feeling a bit better now so I have regained some of my my enthusiasm for things.

Besides I was thinking of everyone out there without any movies to watch.

Here's another in the F10 doc sequence. 3 mins on the Hog in 'nam.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice video Roy


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 8, 2005)

Tried posting this the other day but no luck. It is a big file but worth the d/l. Warbirds at Duxford is the theme... P47, Spit, Blenheim, B17 etc.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 9, 2005)

A short one for now... more soon.

Watch out for the P51 near the end...


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 10, 2005)

Longer clip for your amusement, the odd warbird but mostly attack helo's and Frogfoot. Great shots of planes blowing things up.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Gnomey - nice to see some appreciation of my hard work. Depressing that so many like downloading but can't drop in the odd TQ every now and again. I partly do this for the ego trip - if no one says owt then I will find something else to do... I get bored easily see. But then I would not like to upset fans like Mr Gnomey.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 12, 2005)

Another longer clip with good shots of WW2 action from the main western protagonists. Air to air gunnery, strafing etc. Some modern footage too of warbirds like Spit and P51.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Good video Roy! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff Roy...


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Uncle Les - nice to know you care.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 13, 2005)

Here is an amazing aerobatic routine - with the normal landing.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice video Roy. Interesting routine, enjoyed that, makes a change seeing a large transport doing instead on the nimble fighters.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2005)

Pretty cool.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

trakkie pretty much all you've said on this page is "nice video roy"

but that is an impressive display........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

But Trackend hasnt posted on this page...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

sorry, meant gnomey, i must have trakkie on the mind


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

I just comment of what I think of the video although I should probably be more descriptive.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 15, 2005)

No matter - it's all grist to the mill.

BTW there is another video around showing the way it shouldn't be done - the infamous Transall crash landing blocking the runway at RIAT and mucking up the display.

Meanwhile, I have posted some clips of a non-av type on the Off Topic section... more experiments in musical entertainment.

See also my post about Ray Hanna tribute on BBC news.
The Red Arrows have flown over a funeral in tribute to one of the pilots who made them famous.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/suffolk/4532334.stm


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 16, 2005)

From an old F'bro show when the Beeb used to bother... 2.5 mins on the 146 when it used to be made in the UK... nice plane but I have never been on one for shame.

Plus a C17 vid.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice videos Roy, I liked that C-17 it was cool!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 16, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, the C-17 was very cool.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 16, 2005)

nice -146 video, was that a An-225 i saw on the ground?


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes - the big white beastie.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

Ah yes, the heavy transport for hire of choice for the Canadian Forces. 
Sorry, couldn't resist. 

Great vids.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 18, 2005)

In the 50s Roly Falk rolled the Avro Vulcan at the Fboro airshow. Here is a video to prove he really did this.

I wonder what the biggest plane to be fully rolled was/is? I saw the vid of the 707 but that was a barrel roll. How about a C130 or B52? No, surely not.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 18, 2005)

Intro sequence showing a variety of major performers at the Paris a/s a few years back.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Good stuff Roy, that clip of the rolling of the Vulcan is great!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mind-boggling that he would even think of doing it in public. Shows what a great plane design it was. One of my faves BTW.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2005)

That was one hell of a roll! I wonder how much altitude he lost in that manuever.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not enough to make recovery difficult it would seem.

"Several spectacular Farnborough appearances followed, including a full roll at the 1955 show (try that in a B-52!). Falk had actually rolled the Vulcan on returning to Avro's Woodford base after a previous Farnborough appearance - that time he did it so low and so noisily that he smashed all the skylight windows in the assembly building!"
see: http://www.thunder-and-lightnings.co.uk/vulcan/history.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 19, 2005)

Another great British aircraft shows how it's done. Another bomber, this time we see the Martin B57 barrel rolling at low altitude.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 20, 2005)

I see a dozen downloads and still no one can drop a note of thanks.... tiresome and making me less keen on bothering any more. Season of goodwill? - bah!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

Good video Roy, although not as impressive as watching the Vulcan roll it is still impressive. It managed to loose an awful lot of height as well, not something you want to attempt at low level.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

and the video doesn't even play for me


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 21, 2005)

First US cruise missile?


----------



## R988 (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow I never knew that, especially the submarine bit.

You must have a massive video archive!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent video Roy, all new stuff for me.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes, it is massive - and it's here on WW2aircraft.net!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 22, 2005)

As you have probably read, Typhoon has won a massive new contract for the SAF. This follows the earlier Lightning and Tornado fighter contracts so was not all that surprising.
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,9067-1953223,00.html

When you read this, remember it is from one of the UK's most prestigious newspapers. See where it calls the French fighter, the 'Rafael'? Hmm, unimpressive lads!

Hopefully it will lead to other sales.

So, here are some clips I found on the HD. On another note, interesting that the Typhoon reverts to a parachute. No thrust reversers like the Tornado. I like that about the Tornado, the way its nose goes down as it brakes to a stop. Especially in the wet. No chute to collect, interfere with following planes or to repack either. With that canard plus brakes etc I'd have thought the Typhoon did not need a chute.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2005)

Good video Roy. I don't know either why the Typhoon as a parachute, I too would of thought that it would of had enough stopping power without the chute, but it maybe just an added safety feature to insure it stops.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 22, 2005)

It might be a test aircraft config.


----------



## R988 (Dec 22, 2005)

Some good typhoon footage there, reminds me of te computer game EF2000 from laround '95, used to spend ages playing that, I still have it on my hard drive I think, pretty good for it's time but outdated now.

I vaguely remember reading somewhere that the Typhoon also has the provision for or maybe even mounting points for a tail hook so an arrestor wire system (like on aircraft carriers) could be used on a short airfield, I don't think they are fitted at the moment though.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 23, 2005)

Interesting. One of the incidental things about the RAF getting ex-RN planes like the Bucc and F4 was the arrestor hook. But you also have to have the arrestor gear on the airfield. So not much use every time you have to divert. Obviously didn't prove that much of a plus otherwise it would have been in the RAF Typhoon spec.

I wonder tho about the Typhoon going aboard the new carriers. The Rafale is carrier qualified. Now that the JASF is uncertain maybe the RN FAA will also become a Typhoon customer... not quite the plane they want tho I suspect.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 23, 2005)

B26 does some kind of waltz - odd undercart this plane has.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice video Roy, as you say interesting undercarriage on that B-26.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 23, 2005)

Cheers mate - this clip was from the Canberra doc I think.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 23, 2005)

Couple more to come on this sequence, one showing what must have been one of the biggest radio-control planes ever...


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't belive that there have been no downloads of the previous video. This one and the one attached will make you stop and wonder. Gasp maybe.

Oh well.

Meanwhile I have been watching the new Discovery Wings series 'Jetstream'.
It is a splendid compilation of features on planes crammed into half and hour. This one has the Hurricane, Merlin helo, ADV Tornado and Jaguar etc.

If anyone out there from DW is reading this... fat chance... then congrats but please let's have less music and more plane noises, longer cuts, plus a commentator who gets the emphasis in the right place, gawd it drives me mad. Was this the first take? I can't explain what I mean in writing here but fellow Brits will know what I mean.

Lastly, I caught a news item on local TV about their rolling out the refurbished (about time) TSR2 at IWM Duxford. So i will try to make a clip of it to post here.

Finally, Happy Xmas to all the great guys at WW2aircraft.net... might post another one tomorrow... got a longer one to keep you amused because the Smas TV is usually so dire here.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

Good videos Roy, I liked the first one. I also agree that Xmas TV here is terrible!


----------



## Richard (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Roy, I'm enjoying these videos and appreciate the effort you take to bring them to us.

Richard


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting your thanks - it means a lot in terms of motivation!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 27, 2005)

Connie - the exquisite Lockheed Constellation is one of my fave planes. Saw this one over the house when it came to the UK a few years ago. Shame we don't have one in a museum here.


----------



## R988 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank god there is an alternative to xmas tv, I've only just got back from visiting family so I suppose that explains the lack of downloads.

Also maybe not as many people have unlimited 8meg broadband (like me  ) and are hitting their download limits.

Good work all the same, good to see the old Connie as well, always reminds me of a graceful swan in flight, very majestic and beautiful, back when you could really travel in style  .


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2005)

Good video Roy, much better than X-mas TV. Nice to see the Connie over this side of the pond although one over here permanently would be better of course.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Mr G - here's the first of a couple of clips I made a while ago on US Navy machines in recent troubled times. Hope they play OK.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is another of my fave planes - the Grumman A6 Intruder and some of its variants.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

Good clips Roy, I liked that first one, some really nice footage (especially the stuff filmed from the nose.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 28, 2005)

More tomorrow... stay tuned as they say!
BTW can I post attachments like this on WW2Talk forum?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

yeah the us navy stuff was good, shame it didn't have music to it........


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 28, 2005)

argh - are you winding me up? I hate the way they dub muzak onto plane vids.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

I know you can post pics Roy, not so sure about videos, I am pretty sure you can just like here. I wouldn't want music in those vids either although some actual sound would have been nice.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 29, 2005)

You would have been disappointed - some of these clips have been put together like a pop video, lots of intercutting all to some excrable tune.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 29, 2005)

While looking through some files from a while back I found these.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 29, 2005)

I going to do some more clips this week.... promise.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

nice f-16 vid, i didn't know she could use a parachute..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:
 

> nice f-16 vid, i didn't know she could use a parachute..........


Neither did I. Good videos Roy, liked the last one and the F-16 one.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 29, 2005)

Cheers chaps!

I am not sure the chute is standard on all F16s. Maybe it is peculiar to the Dutch one. Smart air force - they give a better show with the Viper than the yanks who build it!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Cheers chaps!
> 
> I am not sure the chute is standard on all F16s. Maybe it is peculiar to the Dutch one. Smart air force - they give a better show with the Viper than the yanks who build it!



Only the Dutch F-16s had a brake parachute pod.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

More...

Only the Netherlands, Denmark,Norway, Turkey and Greece have it (that's all the countries I can think of that have it). 

The Netherlands and Denmark got fitted with a chute, because in case of a war during the cold war, they would have to use Icy runways, and thus they needed a chute to brake better. 

In Belgium the option to add a chute was available but an ECM/RWR system was put in it (CARAPACE).







"I've read in the Dutch magazine "Onze Luchtmacht" that the Dutch Airforce uses a French type of parachute while the Norwegians use an US variant which presumed to be much better."


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow! Great stuff... 
Cold War? You were expecting them to come through the Fulda Gap in Winter then? Ho Ho Merry Xmas Capitalist Pigs!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 29, 2005)

A longer clip as I am in a better mood today.

Watch this better-than-average video and find out the MiG 15's nickname in Russian.

Dosvedanya comrades!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

Great Clip! Samolet-soldat! 

http://www.acepilots.com/russian/rus_aces.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 29, 2005)

Great site reference - will read that. The vid made me wonder who was the official scorer in the Korean War... Allied or Commie... quite a tally of kills on the webpage. Meteors too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Great site reference - will read that. The vid made me wonder who was the official scorer in the Korean War... Allied or Commie... quite a tally of kills on the webpage. Meteors too.



I think we have to take a little from everyone. We know the 10-to-1 claim ratio by the F-86 was over-exagerrated to say the least but even some of the Russian claims were exaggerated as one site I read stated that there were 800 F-86s in Korea! The Russians also claimed something like 180 F-80s, that would of meant that every F-80 serving in Korea was lost! I think in reality the Russian vs American ratio was probably close to 1 to 1 but overall I think the F-86 had the Mig-15 buy at least 4 to 1...


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 30, 2005)

Certainly the F86 was the better all-round machine and its pilots were on the whole better trained and supported etc. So they should have been able to get the upper hand. Ultimately, however, what counts is gaining air superiority over the battlefield. In that respect the Sabres won and MiGs failed. Plus there are always going to be some jocks who are naturals and can get more kills than average.

What impressed me most was the Sea Fury tally.

On a slightly different tack, what about the Gnat being known as the 'Sabre Slayer' in the Indo-Pak wars?!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 30, 2005)

The final scrapings off the HD for now...

some good stuff on Boeings tho!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 30, 2005)

more from that WW2 doc


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

Great clip Roy and good info FBJ!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 30, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 30, 2005)

Boeing Triple 7 Flypast - Heathrow anniversary. Features that well-informed gentleman of the BBC, Raymond Baxter OBE.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Baxter
He is a great bloke with all the credentials so lacking on the Beeb these days.

Other news:
RAF insiders fear that selling aircraft to offset the Ministry of Defence's contractual obligations to the Eurofighter consortium will not only reduce the number deployed in UK frontline squadrons, but will also produce a spares shortage when the Saudis are inevitably granted priority of supply. Despite MoD denials, RAF Tornado jets were left unserviceable in the 1990s in similar circumstances as the Saudis bought more than 100 as a deterrent to Iraq and Iran and demanded first call on spares.

A-10 Thunderbolt IIs continue taking the fight to the enemy by providing close air support to U.S. and coalition forces participating in Operation Enduring Freedom. 
See: http://www.defencetalk.com/news/publish/article_004567.php

Other good stuff on this free site.

MW here is the last vid of the day with a Boeing theme.

I have been busy dubbing more clips to mpg today so expect some new stuff over the w/e.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

Good video Roy, interesting to see.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here is a good example - from all too many - of use of muzak which is most inappropriate. A carrier deck is a noisy place....

I reckon it's done to mask the cutting from one 5 second strip to the next. But they could have used something less irritating. Or better still nothing.

Otherwise a nice video methinks.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

Good clip Roy, apart from the music (which really annoyed me, especially when they played it over the commentary).


----------



## R988 (Dec 31, 2005)

Documentaries always have those dodgy 1980s style crappy keyboard music, I dont think anyone actually likes it and it ruins most documentaries. You'd think they could do better by now or at least leave the music off altogether.

Great stuff on the B-17s btw, didn't realise the B-17 was the aircraft that pretty much made Boeing what it is today.

Is it actually possible to see the original Memphis Belle documentary anywhere? I'd quite like to see it.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheers chaps!

I have MB somewhere - it was on TV ages ago. Check EBay.

Music on plane docs drives me mad. Seems like as soon as the wheels are in the wells some muzak has to be dubbed on.

Tonight I have been watching Disco Wings latest offerings 'Jetsream'. Stupid name since it includes prop jobs too. It's not bad. Well, yes it is. It is awful. Another missed opportunity. I would like to pay a visit to the people who make these docs and either bribe or threaten them, maybe both. These progs are OK for a few minutes then they drive you nuts. As you know I have moaned about the too rapid intercutting before. These 'docs' crank it up another notch. FCS they must be usually making pop videos for MTV (whargh!) given the dwell time... 5 seconds if you are lucky. Plus another really irritating habit of cutting back just as the plane looks like it is doing something interesting. Maybe I will make a vid clip later on so as to to show you what I mean. I know not everyone can watch Wings and probably thinks I am a spoilt brat for going on about it so much. 

BTW Channel 5 (UK) has a doc series on Wednesday night called 'Warplane'....
Warplane (Documentary) 
Time - 20:00 - 21:00 (1 hour long) 
When - Wednesday 4th January on five 
The Fighter. 
Documentary tracing the evolution of the warplane from its first manned flight to the foundation of the RAF. It shows how, in World War One, the aeroplane, at first distrusted by military commanders, became invaluable for reconnaissance, artillery spotting and aerial combat.
(Stereo, New Series, Followed by five news at 9, Subtitles)

will watch it and report back. Don't hold out much hope. What can they say that hasn't already been DTD. Why does it always have to be from an historical angle? Not much imagination these tv doc makers. Why not just looking at a plane in detail... ?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 1, 2006)

Back to naval stuff in WW2 and beyond in this one.

Nice shots towards the end of Bear bombers with clouds forming above the wings...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2006)

Good video Roy, some nice footage of the carriers and of the Bear at the end, the clouds forming looked cool. (again with annoying music but what do you expect)


----------



## R988 (Jan 1, 2006)

Good to see some Bear footage, they are an impressive looking aircraft and it's quite rare to see video footage of them.

Another thing that bothers me with the history channel type stuff is when they get their facts wrong as they sometimes do. I guess the main problem is that it is such a niche market and they pretty much have it all to themselves so they can do pretty much what they like and we can either take it or leave it. 

I'm also a car enthusiast and often the documentaries, such as the ones I have on old rally cars and the like have the same annoying musak which drives me bonkers, especially when the sound of the engines is half the reason you bought the damn thing in the first place 

At least with cars the market is a bit broader so you can have a bit more choice and some aren't so bad, plus there are mainstream TV shows like BBCs Topgear and DW Motor und Sport and some others that aren't too bad either.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks chaps!

I agree on all counts. I like watching cars too - and the same applies. Likely also for tanks, trains, bikes, traction engines etc. Music? Bah!

These docs find their way all around the various Sky factual (sic) channels at one time or another. Some really good ones - like the Oz-made Great Planes series seldom comes up again tho.

Top gear is one of our faves - but it too drives me nuts. They get all arty and like their musical overdubs. They are car fans so why don't they shuttup and mute the muzak so we can hear these marvellous motors? They even had a prize for best engine sound and then talked over it! Argh!

Mind you I have tried to capture avaiation sound too. It aint easy. there's always someone twittering on. Sometimes it's even your own family!

I have some vids I have made at Silverstone and Rockingham racetracks so I might post some of these. GTs at Silverstone.... awesome!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 1, 2006)

Original vid clip - 24 megs tho!
Shows the Bear better. Still awful muzak tho! What were they thinking of?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 2, 2006)

From an F14 doc... more great footage...


----------



## R988 (Jan 2, 2006)

I dont mind some of the artsy shots in Topgear most of the time it's pretty slick and makes Fifth gear seem a bit amatuerish, though it's getting a little formulaic now. The talking over engines sounds is particularly annoying especially when they say listen how geat it is then talk over it! Hammond in the DB9 Volante did this, Clarkson in the F430 was a bit better I think we got a few seconds of pure Ferrari V8 

The last video is mostly F-4 Phantoms in case anyone was wondering, though a nice shot of an old Sukhoi, and Su-7 I think(?), or one the later updates, dont see those too often.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 2, 2006)

I like both progs up to a point - I see that Hammond now has yet another prog... how come such a little person can stretch so far. Soon he will be unwatchable due to his ominpresence. I like some of Brainiac but it gets repetitive and wearing. WOuld make a good half hour prog.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought those planes were Sukhois - rather than MiGs as the prog seems to think.

Seems you like Soviet planes... me too tho I have only ever seen the MiG 29 at an airshow. Saw the big Helo's and a Candid etc years ago at F'bro.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice video on the F-4 Roy. I agree with you R988 it was very annoying when Top Gear talked over the engines, there on so we can hear them not the presenter talking...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 2, 2006)

As usual these guys are there for self-promotion and don't care. Probably think we are cranks.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 3, 2006)

Always been fascinated by the F111. Seems incredible that they once considered using them aboard US carriers. But they did conduct trials - see here.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice short clip of A7 A6 and F4 planes aboard US carriers. Was there a nickname for the F4 or A6 in US Navy service?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Two nice clips there Roy. Enjoyed the first one. Not sure about nicknames, I know the F4 was the Phantom but not of any nicknames for it.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 4, 2006)

I think this is a MiG-27.... but I will not be surprised if I am wrong...might be a MiG-23.

So, Mr G you have not heard of F4 nicknames... St Louis Slugger, Rhino, and it is called Kurnass in the Israeli AF meaning 'Hammer' (very appropriate)? Double Ugly; Old Smokey; Elephant (Luftwaffe nickname).

Meanwhile, in December the "Greek Airforce's F-4 Phantom fighter planes were retired from active service on Friday, after a last flight by the aircraft with National Defence Minister Spilios Spiliotopoulos as co-pilot.

The minister was at the head of a formation of four aircraft that flew over Thessaly and then landed at the military airport, where a ceremony for the retirement of the 337th squadron of the 110th battle wing was underway.

The minister had arrived at the airforce base in Larissa early on Friday morning in a C-130 military transport plane, accompanied by MP for Larissa Christos Zois and Greek Airforce chief Lt. Gen. George Avlonitis.

After the farewell flight, Spiliotopoulos said he was very moved and later announced that the squadron will be reformed in 2006 with 20 F-16 fighter aircraft, which are top of the range in the Greek Airforce.

During the ceremony, Spiliotopoulos was presented with an aircraft cockpit and the men in the squadron gave him a model of an F-4 Phantom with the serial number 500 and the markings of the first Phantom plane that came to Greece with Spilios Spiliotopoulos as its pilot, which also flew during the conflict on Cyprus on July 14, 1974.

The F-4 Phantom was legendary for its versatility and effectiveness, which earned it the nickname "Phabulous Phantom". It has gone down in history as one of the most successful supersonic jet fighters, capable of flying almost any kind of mission, as well as the most long-lasting. The first Phantoms went into the air in 1958 and the production line ended in 1978, making it one of the longest in the world."


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 4, 2006)

BBC opens news archives to surfers
Free clips for non-commercial use
http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2147986/bbc-opens-news-archives
Ken Young, vnunet.com 04 Jan 2006
http://www.bbc.co.uk/calc/news/
ADVERTISEMENTThe BBC has opened its news archives to users in the UK for the first time in its 75 year history. 

Nearly 80 items are being offered in a trial covering many iconic events of the past 50 years, including behind-the-scenes footage of the 1966 England football team before their World Cup win in 1966.

The bulletins, available online, are provided under what is known as the Creative Archive Licence. This allows the copying, editing, mixing and sharing of clips for non-commercial use.

The BBC first outlined plans to make the archive available in 2003, and the initiative was strongly supported by then director general Greg Dyke.

Releasing the items, offered as the Open News Archive, means that the BBC has now doubled the number of programme extracts it originally made available through a trial with Radio 1 Interactive.

Helen Boaden, director of BBC News, said: "This trial is an important step in allowing us to share with our audiences the extraordinary news archive which the BBC has recorded over the years. We look forward to getting their reaction."

The BBC will release further material across other areas over the coming months. The British Film Institute, Channel 4, the Open University and Teachers' TV are also set to make more content available.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 4, 2006)

For example, Concorde's last flight:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/calc/news/aip.shtml?id=00000205

Of course there's lots of the usual grim stuff... like Charles Camilla's wedding etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 4, 2006)

BTW you have to sign up for viewing...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

I haven't heard of any of the nicknames for the F-4 because I haven't looked into it at all, most of my research as been into those from WW2 (and not so much WW1) rather than the modern aircraft although I am reading more know.

Good clip up there Roy, not sure which one of the Mig-2*'s it was though.

It is good to see the BBC open their archives like that, I registered and that was a good clip of the Concorde (although sad knowing it will never fly again).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks like a MiG-23 to me...Nice clip.


----------



## R988 (Jan 4, 2006)

It's definately a MiG-23, and yes I do have a strange fascination with soviet aircraft, especially the cold war types, I have a visit to the Monino air museum in Moscow fairly high on my 'must visit' lists.

Also that was an F-8 Crusader not and A-7 Corsair in the other vid, though the two look similar, the giveaway is the unique wing on the F-8, which varies the entire entire wing up or down so the wing can be kept at an appropriate angle for carrier landing speed but the pilot can still see forward rather than be nose up. Incidently it was also the last Navy fighter to be designed with guns and dogfighting as it's main weapon (short range missiles were later added). It's also used (or was, I think they are now retired) by the French Navy as seen below.







Good to see the F-111 again, used to see them at airshows all the time back in Australia, used to put on an impressive display including the fuel dump burn trick which they do all the time in Australia but apparently hardly ever did in the US. It's not hard to believe they were going to operate it from a carrier though, the F-14 wasn't much different in size and dont forget the RA-5 Vigilante and A-3 Skywarrior, the latter is as far as I know the largest aircraft designed to be operated from a carrier (as opposed to one off stuff like the C-130 landings and so on).

RA-5 Vigilante





A-3 Skywarrior





Dwarfing an F-4


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the thorough replies - makes it more worthwhile doing this by far.

Interesting that I should mistake the MiG Slayer for the Sluff... argh! The Crusader is one of my 'fave' planes. Must have been in a hurry (as usual).

I also like the Vigilante - superb shape. The USN really has been remarkable with operating such large planes off a deck. I suppose today it's soon going to be a variant of the F18 - even for COD and AEW/tanking!?

Bit of a contrast to everyone else's carriers - all we had were Gannets and the like. French too. Indians as well.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 5, 2006)

Next installment in the F14 saga - nice shots of the prototype and its first flight... bet you can't wait for the clip of the second flight... joke for those in the know.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Good video, Roy, nice inflight footage of the F-14 there.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2006)

I grew up on Long Island Roy, of course I know what happened during the second flight...


----------



## R988 (Jan 6, 2006)

I read the magazine article so I know as well


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been having PC troubles. Got a new DVD writer fitted only for the NIC to play up, all done now thou, fingers crossed.

So here is the next in the sequence. This is as you have rightly said, contains the demise of one of the prototypes. Sad loss for the program but worse was to come....

Sorry that the vid is a bit washed out. May have been the old source. Perhaps I will also post the mpg which is a bit better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

shame for the program, i hadn't seen that clip before........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> shame for the program, i hadn't seen that clip before........


Yes. Good clip Roy, I also had not seen that clip before.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 7, 2006)

For a change here is a clip of a band we went to see last night - they are the New Cassettes. They hail from Northampton, UK, and were brilliant but not the headliners. Could not believe it. They are similar to the Futureheads and so on. Sorry there is no sound - my Canon only does video.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 7, 2006)

as i said, it takes a further turn for the worse....

much later on the Tomcat loses the USN's first female fighter jock.... 

but becomes a film star in the dodgy 'Top Gun'.

Then recently becomes 'The Bombcat'.

An amazing plane that I have only seen aloft once, at a Mildenhall AF years ago. Lovely howling sound as I recall. Sadly that was before I had a camcorder.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 8, 2006)

Another Sunday treat for you all. F14 program rolls on with more nice footage.

Meanwhile, we had a splendid day despite the weather - two free bands! That makes it 6 this weekend... and I have hit the magic 50 bands for the year! 

First lot on are called Moe's Tavern - great rock covers. Second lot were the 'best Pink Floyd Tribute Band in Northampton' (so they say) "Time to Breathe" (a great name taken from the DSOM album). It was their very first public performance and aiside from a few teething troubles with the keyboard, they were in fine form. I made a video of some of it so watch this space as they say.

It would have been a great weekend were it not for one of my cats disgracing himself twice.... (he's the photo I use for my avatar, we call him Dave - my son's idea).

Now it's got worse - I cannot post the attachment. It keeps coming up with 'document contains no data'. Another useful meaningless Windows error message. So you will likely have to wait for a double tomorrow.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 9, 2006)

video retry


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is the next one - will put it up while the going's good. More on the F14.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Good videos Roy, good clips of the F-14.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 9, 2006)

Cheers - f/b much appreciated.


----------



## R988 (Jan 9, 2006)

The F-14s got to be one of the most aesthetically pleasing aircraft around, always loved the way it looks, like a Spitfire, another aircraft that looks as good as it flies.

Pity they never really gave it the engines it deserved until the end of its life


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree - an engineering marvel. Then when you factor in the avionics and weapon system. It was way ahead of its time. But needed a lot of maintenance per flight hour I heard. Crazy thing was that it could not always carry a full load of Phoenix missiles in case it had to bring them all back - a full load exceeds max landing weight! Too expensive to ditch one.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 10, 2006)

Eight minutes long this is a bit chunky but worth it. Lots of nice views of the plane coming aboard carriers etc.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2006)

Good video Roy, good footage of carrier landings too.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 10, 2006)

The Indian Air Force (IAF) Tuesday sought to set the record of the MIG-21 aircraft straight, quoting statistics to assert that the jet's safety profile has improved "considerably" over the past couple of years.
"The MIG-21's safety record has improved as much as any other aircraft in our fleet. The accident rate has come down from 2.81 (per 10,000 hours of flying) a decade back to 0.6 last year," Director General (Inspection and Safety), IAF Air Marshal P.S. Ahluwalia told reporters here.

"This is as good as any other aircraft in our fleet, which have had a year on year drop in accident rates that now stands at 0.81. Last (financial) year we had only three MIG-21 crashes, which has fallen to two crashes this year.

"Of these, one was due to a bird ingestion in the Bangalore airport and that is a factor that is beyond our control."

Ahluwalia said that there were more factors that determined flight safety statistics than those that met the eye and caused aberrations to be introduced.

"About half our fleet consists of MIG-21s and correspondingly over half the total flying hours are logged by these aircraft. This obviously means that there will be more crashes involving MIG-21s as compared to any other aircraft in the fleet," he said.

Ahluwalia also said that like any other fleet, the MIG-21s underwent fluctuations in accident records.

"There were certain years like 1999, 2001 and 2002 when the accident rate was higher. This is a normal feature that is seen in every kind of aircraft," he said.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 10, 2006)

Spitfire joins ranks of nation's famous few

Jan 9 2006

By Tim Moynihan


A Midland invention that cleared the skies of the Nazi hordes has been chosen as one of the icons that best represent Britain.

The Spitfire, designed by Reginald Mitchell and produced in thousands at Castle Bromwich in Birmingham, was named in the first dozen in a project aiming to help celebrate the country's cultural treasures.

People can nominate more to build up a list of hundreds, creating a portrait of the nation.

The initiative is being officially launched today, funded by Culture Online, part of the Department for Culture, Media and Sport.

The other 11 icons are Stonehenge, Punch and Judy, the SS Empire Windrush, Holbein's portrait of Henry VIII, a cup of tea, the FA Cup, Alice in Wonderland, the Routemaster double decker bus, the King James Bible, the Angel of the North and Jerusalem.

The collection will be assembled jigsaw-fashion in an online collection at www.ICONS.org.uk


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 10, 2006)

Searching for Online Video

By Gary Price, News Editor
January 10, 2006 
Although Google has been grabbing headlines with the announcement of its forthcoming Google Video Store, many other services let you search for and view many types of video online. These services allow customers to record, search, browse, download and purchase video content online.

http://searchenginewatch.com/searchday/article.php/3576231


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.strategypage.com/dls/articles/20051231235130.asp

India versus Americans
by James Dunnigan
There have been several joint training exercises held recently between the U.S. Air Force and the Indian Air Force. The Indians have used their new, Russian designed, Su-30s (an improved model of the Su-27, which is the Russian answer to the U.S. F-15). The Indians have gone up against American F-15s and F-16s. The Indian pilots have been quite successful in these mock dogfights, and very eager to let everyone know about it.


----------



## R988 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow that last video was great, excellent in cockpit views for the carrier landing. Love the old colour schemes on the F-14, the light grey over white was much more attractive than the boring all grey they had in later years. But I guess low vis is more important than beauty 

Probably some of the most appalling music yet though


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 11, 2006)

Probably the final clip of the F14 sequence... back to some WW2 tomorrow.


----------



## R988 (Jan 11, 2006)

Good stuff, looking forward to the next lot


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2006)

Good video Roy, nice one to finish that sequence on the F-14 on.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 12, 2006)

Onwards and upwards.... have just finished a book in that Osprey series about F14 operations in Iraq. Marvellous. Virtually no AAC - all C3 and LGB/JDAM ATG ops. Few would have predicted that.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 12, 2006)

Will be bringing you some bits of a doc about the film and the actual events - has its moments.

Meanwhile I downloaded a bit torrent compilation of weapons clips the other day and thought you would like to see the best.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice clips Roy, I liked that first one.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes, some of these are great, others were puzzling... maybe next time I will put up one of each so you can see what I mean.


----------



## R988 (Jan 12, 2006)

Top work old chap,

Didn't realise the AIM-9 packed that much punch, I can see why you'd want to eject sharpish after being hit as well, didn't take long for the F-4 to disintergrate


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 12, 2006)

Shame about that - nice plane smashed to bits... still I suppose it is a useful end rather than being in the Boneyard.


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.break.com/index/planebeach.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 13, 2006)

Please Mr V2 put your links on a new thread of your own.

Tried this and it did not work - can't see it is relevant either.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 13, 2006)

more missiles - AMRAAM
I was reading a book the other day which said the Yanks are happy to sell you the AMRAAM but they keep the best version to themselves... RAF ADV guys went up against LW F4s with it and beat them using good tactics and Skyflash.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

Good video Roy, interesting to see it in action, as well as to know that they aren't selling the lastest versions overseas (understandably).


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 13, 2006)

Weird coincidence this... I mention ADVs vs AMRAAM and in the news was the very first firing:

The UK Ministry of Defence's (MoD) Tornado F3 Sustainment Programme (FSP), primed by BAE Systems, has achieved a significant milestone with the UK’s first firing of the latest (C-5) variant of the Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missile (AMRAAM) AIM-120. 
http://www.defencetalk.com/news/publish/article_004648.php


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 13, 2006)

The Museum of Science and Industry has had a spot of luck in its quest to find out more about five women who signed a World War II Spitfire plane it owns.

A story about the signatures, discovered inside a hatch of the British plane, appeared a few months ago in a local Wales newspaper near where the Spitfire was serviced and ultimately dismantled for shipment to Chicago.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/cst-nws-spitfire13.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's a chunky file but it's over 10 minutes about WW2 radar - Battle of the Beams.


----------



## R988 (Jan 13, 2006)

Barsteward, how dare you stop the video halfway through, I was finding that most fascinating, love that bit in the beginning with the armourers slinging a bomb over the shoulder as if it was a sack of cement or something  


Skyflash achieved the best results for an air to air missile ever when it was tested in the USA. Made the Yanks own AIM-7 look like the junk that it was 

Most other countries like Russia and Israel will happily sell you superior missiles to anything america can provide .


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 14, 2006)

My little game. Keep 'em wanting more as they say!

The Sparrow seldom gets talked about let alone having a book on the subject. No matter how good your fighter plane it has to have a better weapon system than the other guy. 

As Vietnam showed, for a variety of reasons (not all technical) the Sparrow needed a lot more work to be any good. 

Lawdy knows how good the NATO partners' versions were. Money well spent on improving it to make Skyflash. 

BTW I am quite interested in all this because I write about the electronics for such things for a living. Always been interested in EW and avionics tho.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 14, 2006)

Saturday matinee performance for you...

I live not far from Daventry where all these early experiments took place.

You can see the radio masts from the M1 motorway. Few passers by on their way to Brum realise the historical importance of this dull looking bit of England.
http://www.radarpages.co.uk/oral/scanlan/chr/scanlan1.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_radar


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2006)

Two very interesting videos Roy, although cutting that first one in the middle did annoy me a bit!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry about that - there was no obvious place to cut it. Also, the file would have been huge.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

Good video Roy, interesting footage. Some great colour sequences of the Halifax and the Lancaster.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

wow, that really is an amazing video, gread find


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 15, 2006)

Cheers chaps!

Been to see another great live band today - The Zeroes. Punk (and modern s/s Kaiser Chiefs) covers and some of their own material. Video'd it of course.

Back tomorrow with another installment from WW2 doc.


----------



## R988 (Jan 15, 2006)

Brilliant video, amazing all the sneaky stuff the allies and in particular the brits got up to in the war.

Don't remember the Germans being quite as cunning, which is probably why they lost


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 16, 2006)

Cheers.

Both sides were very cunning. That makes it all the more interesting. In particular the Night War over Germany with all the radio and radar equipment and techniques. One side getting the upper hand only temporarily. All too soon the enemy would deploy countermeasures. A good example is the RAF's use of Window and then the LW's Wilde Sau tactics.

And all the time thousands of lives at stake. All very brave fellows - on both sides.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 16, 2006)

In the news - big barney going on about the Pentagon chopping one of the engine programs for the JSF. Typically, it is the one with our Rolls Roycce as a partner (to GE). Ironic since it was RR which pioneered VTOL with its engines for the Kestrel and Harrier!

Also, for the worried and sickos amongst you -
"The number of people killed in airliner crashes worldwide has more than doubled in the past year, Sky News reported Sunday. 
The 34 fatal accidents involving passenger and freight planes in 2005 resulted in 1,050 deaths, Flight International magazine reported. 
The death toll, which covers both passengers and air crew, was the highest since 2000. 
In 2004, there were only 464 fatalities in 28 fatal accidents. 
"Airline safety in 2005 took a step backwards in terms of the number of fatal accidents and resulting passenger and crew deaths," said Flight International's David Learmount. "It was a disappointing 12 months, given the outstanding safety performance in the previous two years." 
He said a number of fatal crashes last year involved airlines based in countries with "mediocre or poor safety records." 
Nigeria had two fatal crashes last year in which a total of 225 people were killed, while Sudan saw three fatal accidents, all involving old Soviet-built aircraft."


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 16, 2006)

The RR/GE engine for the JSF was cancelled in on 5 jan 2006 they are using the United Tech and PW power plant solely at this point


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 16, 2006)

A pox on them then!

I never liked the JSF because of how it is going to mean the end of the SHAR.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 16, 2006)

The beam war rages on...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 17, 2006)

Covers come off UK spy plane
By Paul Rincon
BBC News science reporter
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/4617588.stm

The Corax, built by BAE Systems, is the UK's first pilotless stealth aircraft

Enlarge Image
Images of the UK's first prototype stealth surveillance aircraft have been unveiled.

The unmanned vehicle, which has been built by BAE Systems, is known as the Corax, or as the Raven.

The Corax bears some resemblance to a cancelled US military spy plane called DarkStar, analysts have said.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 17, 2006)

I was wrong - there's one more bit on the F14 doc.

I liked the GP series. Even tho it was nearly all yank planes it was done in Oz so it was a different angle maybe and less irritating than the usual.

One of the few times plane docs look and sound good is at the end of this doc series... the music seems to fit nicely. Shame this one is the shortened version - I will find a doc with the full one some time soon.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 17, 2006)

A SENSITIVE Royal Navy document detailing a warship's top-secret Middle East tour of duty has been found lying on a pub table.

Student Michael Blown, 22, spotted the papers showing the movements of the frigate HMS St Albans as he played pool with his friends.

The lapse could have left British Royal Marines and sailors open to an attack similar to the suicide bombing of USS Cole in Yemen in 2000 which killed 17 sailors.

Mr Blown said: "If this had been found by a terrorist sympathiser God knows what could have happened. It's very serious. It's incredibly sloppy."

The two-page document lists every planned movement of HMS St Albans until the end of 2007.

Marked "restricted", it warns servicemen that the information must not be "divulged to anyone" outside their immediate family.


Advertisement


The document, titled "HMS St Albans Longcast", includes the times and dates of operations in Iraq, Beirut, Bahrain, Qatar, Dubai, the Persian Gulf and Suez.


The ship's patrols in the Middle East are codenamed as part of Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom.


Last night, Ministry of Defence officials thanked the Mirror for returning the document.


The Navy may now be forced to change the ship's schedule.


HMS St Albans is a Type 23 Frigate, the mainstay of the Navy's modern surface fleet.


She has two missile launchers, a Sea Wolf anti-missile system, anti-submarine torpedoes, depth-charges, machine guns and decoy launchers. There is also an anti-submarine helicopter on board.


Mr Blown found the ship's timetable near a pool table in The Albany, a pub popular with sailors in Portsmouth.


Minutes earlier five men in their 30s, had been playing pool.


When Mr Blown realised the importance of his discovery he gave the document to the Mirror and we handed in to the MoD.


It was dated December 1 and was signed by GC Atkinson, Lt Cdr RN.


At the end of the two-year operational timetable, he warns: "This Longcast is classified Restricted and the information contained within it should not be divulged to anyone outside your immediate family."


The brief is a full timetable for marines and sailors for the next two years. The Mirror will not publish the exact dates and details for security reasons.


Mr Blown, said: "I was playing pool with my mates when I spotted it on view. It was on a small table.


"I wondered what it was and as I read it I couldn't believe my eyes.


"It didn't click at first. But when it did and I realised sensitive information had just been left lying around for anyone to pick up I thought 'bloody hell'.


"Whoever is responsible for losing it needs to be severely spoken to."


He went on: "A group of five men had been playing pool and drinking at the table before we played.


"It must have belonged to one of them. "They clearly had drank a few and just left it next to their empties.


"The document is clearly operational. It's frightening in this day and age of security worries that it could be left in a boozer. Anyone could have found it."


A spokesman for the Royal Navy said: "We are very grateful to the Daily Mirror.


"It is important that our families know what may be happening in the future and we provide this initial planning document as an indication.


"It is not classified but it is sensitive and we make it clear that those given copies should look after them.


"That this information has entered the public domain is disappointing.


"We will need to take this into account when we make the risk assessments for the port visits and in finalising the ship's programme over the next year. We will be reminding our people of the importance of looking after this document in the future.


"We do of course conduct a rigorous risk assessment before any port visit is finalised."


HMS St Albans was launched on the Clyde five years ago.


After a brief stay in Portsmouth in November 2000, she patrolled waters for six months around the Horn of Africa to the northern Gulf, intercepting suspect vessels in the hunt for terrorists.


HMS St Albans, which is the last of 16 Type 23 frigates built for the Navy, has taken over duties from her sister ship HMS Kent.


The vessel has one of the Navy's newest anti-submarine helicopters on board - a Merlin - to help hunt down suspicious vessels.


In 2004 HMS St Albans was deployed on Operation Oracle, patrolling the Arabian Sea looking out for terror suspects.


She is currently in dock in Portsmouth.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice video Roy. That is a pretty serious lapse by the Navy there, as that article says lucky it didn't fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sea King crews refuse to fly

January 18, 2006

TWO aircrew members have refused to fly the navy's troubled Sea King helicopters because of concerns over maintenance after a disastrous crash last year, the Defence Department has admitted.

Defence said that since the Sea King accident in which nine personnel died during a relief operation after an earthquake on Nias Island, Indonesia, last April two aircrew had refused to fly the helicopters.

"Since the Sea King accident of April 2005, two Sea King aircrew have refused to fly in Sea Kings due to a loss of confidence in the maintenance of the aircraft," a Defence Department statement said.

The crew members were being "managed" by defence and have been provided with "appropriate support", the statement said.

"Navy is managing these members through its Aircrew Advisory Board regime and Medical Employment Classification (MEC) scheme, and is providing them with appropriate support and career management," it said.



It came just a month after the Australian Defence Association (ADA) called for the ageing Sea Kings to be scrapped and replaced with more modern aircraft.

ADA executive director Neil James warned in the ADA's national journal, Defender, ADF confidence in the Sea King might have reached tipping point – as it did before the Army's Nomad aircraft were withdrawn from service in 1994.

Nomad acquired a poor reputation in domestic service and abroad. Five Australian defence personnel died in two Nomad crashes.

Mr James said it was not that the Sea Kings were too old nor navy safety standards too lax.

The main problem was inadequate investment in defence capabilities by both Labor and coalition governments, he said.

"The underlying point is that the navy should have been able to retire the Sea Kings but they have had to keep them flying because they haven't been given enough money over the years for replacements," he said.

Mr James also said the fleet – which remain grounded at HMAS Albatross in Nowra where they are based – should be reduced from the current 10 to a more manageable five or six.

Opposition defence spokesman Robert McClelland said a defence board of inquiry into the Nias disaster had already uncovered Sea King maintenance issues.

"It is vital that the personnel who actually fly the Sea King helicopters have absolute confidence in the safety of the aircraft," he said in a statement.

"Any allegations that have been raised by serving personnel on matters of safety must be followed up promptly and with complete diligence."


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 18, 2006)

Now that we have the F14 one out of the way I am preparing some other materials. Meanwhile, more missiles... of the AGM variety.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice videos Roy, they really show the power of nowdays AGM's.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, scary. But then they are probably manufacturers' best clips.

I liked the use of concrete warhead LGBs in Iraq... less spectacular but destructive without collateral damage.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 19, 2006)

A UK tabloid once again demonstrates its informative unbiased, well-written reporting of a landing accident.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006020681,00.html
nice girls there too!

A £50MILLION RAF Eurofighter has crashed — just weeks before the 1,500mph super jet is due to come into service.

The Typhoon suffered “considerable” front-end damage after it nose-dived on landing.

The pilot and co-pilot escaped unhurt when the jet’s front wheel failed to go down properly.

Last night Ministry of Defence insiders claimed that the Eurofighter had suffered a series of problems with its front wheel.

But official sources insisted the accident at RAF Coningsby in Lincolnshire on Monday was the first involving a wheel failure.

The Eurofighter has previously been heavily criticised for its spiralling costs and teething problems.

Britain has ordered 144 Typhoons — with the first due to come into service with the launch of a new squadron at the beginning of April.


Last night RAF top brass insisted that the accident would not delay the start-up date of the Typhoon unit — Number 3 Fighter Squadron.

An RAF spokesman said: “The damage to the aircraft is being assessed and the incident is the subject of an inquiry.”

The Typhoon can fly at twice the speed of sound and above 65,000ft.

RAF chiefs insist its agility means it can “out-dogfight” any jet in the world.

Critics have said that the plane — developed by the UK, Germany, Spain and Italy — was designed for an enemy that no longer exists, the former Soviet Union.

Two new aircraft carriers ordered by the Navy are due to carry 36 Typhoons each.


----------



## R988 (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh well what do you expect from the Sun?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's one from the TV doc on PH. Chunky but over 10 mins.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lanc in flight
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=228987


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

The lanc in flight is cool 8) Good other video Roy (apart from the fact it showed clips from a really bad movie...)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 20, 2006)

I could not view the Lanc - how do you do it?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 20, 2006)

see this too:
http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2006/01/fboweb_flight_t.html


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

I saw it here Roy: http://www.ww2talk.com/index.php?showtopic=3006

Interesting link too Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 20, 2006)

OK - I still have not figured out how to open and view these... please help!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Open and view what??


----------



## R988 (Jan 20, 2006)

I remember catching some tv show on late at night a couple of years ago now when I was doing shift work that was similar to that but more about the stories of famous movies and how they got made and the problems and stuff like that. One of this series happened to be on the movie Tora, Tora, Tora and was most interesting, they also did The Longest Day. Both of which are superior examples compared to their respective modern day equivalents Pearl Harbour and Saving Private Ryan. The fact the some of the actors in the old movies had actually been in the war and that they didn't dumb it down by making germans speak english with an accent or stupid things like that. Sadly modern audiences aren't as clever as they once were, todays main movie audience is thought to be younger teenage boys and thus most (hollywood at least) movies are aimed towards this market.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr G - I can't open up the Google thingy which shows you the photo of the Lanc... what program do you need to do this?

Mr R - I agree in part. Band of Brothers was good but IMHO SPR was over-rated and PH was animatronics gone mad with a cliched script. Like so many films these days it was pointless to even bother making it. Make something new and original rather than retreads like King Kong etc. I do not go and pay to see such movies. I am not going to sit in a dark room for over two hours and have my intelligence insulted.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

You need Google Earth, you can get it here: http://www.google.co.uk/downloads/

Alternatively you could look at the screenshot on the WW2Talk topic but it is best to get Google Earth.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2006)

Better stuff to be had here including Doolittle Raid.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Great video Roy, really interesting to watch.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cheers!
More tomorrow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

even when i downloaded google earth the lanc video doesn't work, google earth aint that great either.............


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2006)

I got it to work - and I am a luddite fumbler (!?);
It is not a video, it is an image (of sorts).


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2006)

Good fun this Google Earth - was able to see our house.... from space! Wow!

Quite a few other plane-related stuff... imagine you can look down on Duxford, Cosford etc. Saw a C17 at Elmsedorf for ex.


----------



## R988 (Jan 21, 2006)

Google earth has loads of plane stuff, most people seem to like looking at the boneyard in arizona or new mexico or whatever desert state it is.

I looked up Monino air museum in Russia but it was blurred out, there is an old soviet base next to it with lots of old soviet transports though.

Lots more aircraft stuff covered here if your interested
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=230834&f=141&h=0


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 22, 2006)

Great stuff - thanks!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 22, 2006)

Lakehurst races to upgrade 'brakes' for carrier landings
Friday, January 20, 2006
BY WAYNE WOOLLEY
Star-Ledger Staff

The deck of an aircraft carrier is a place where the digital age and the era of rusty gears and hand cranks collide.

Modern technology comes in the form of an F/A-18 "Super Hornet" fighter jet touching down on the gray metal deck at 170 miles an hour with the weight of a tractor-trailer and a roar you can feel in your fillings. The $60 million aircraft needs to stop in 300 feet or it could plunge into the sea -- or worse. Braking isn't an option.

The only thing between the aircraft and catastrophe is four cables stretched across the carrier deck and attached to a below-deck network of chains, gears, pulleys and hydraulic pistons -- a technology that remains essentially unchanged since Pearl Harbor.

Now, researchers at Naval Air Engineering Station Lakehurst say they're ready to bring the below-deck "arresting gear" into the digital age by using computers to better control the clanking machinery and more hydraulic hardware to replace the chains and gears. The arresting engine, a 65-foot hydraulic piston that's attached to each wire and absorbs the force, will remain. more:
http://www.nj.com/news/ledger/jersey/index.ssf?/base/news-2/1137736070211911.xml&coll=1


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 22, 2006)

more missiles or should that be 'hittiles'?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry about that - something funny going on... normal service resumed now (I hope).


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Interesting clip Roy, it made a much smaller hole than I thought it would of done without the explosive warhead.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, an interesting clip... more to come.

Weird thing was that I had backed up the clips to DVD and then when trying to play one of them back my PC spontaneously rebooted... argh! A pox on thee.

Another space time coordinate for Google Earth shows Cranfield - our local airport. Couple of noteworthy points:

Lightning and Super Mystere plus a pair of Provosts

A spam can in the act of taking off... can see its shadow!

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<kml xmlns="http://earth.google.com/kml/2.0">
<Placemark>
<name>Cranfield Airport</name>
<LookAt>
<longitude>-0.629770040354929</longitude>
<latitude>52.06811320275299</latitude>
<range>167.5302329722581</range>
<tilt>5.921890457181692e-010</tilt>
<heading>-0.3599120973047071</heading>
</LookAt>
<styleUrl>root://styles#default+icon=0x307</styleUrl>
<Point>
<coordinates>-0.6263128643204272,52.06902409974574,0</coordinates>
</Point>
</Placemark>
</kml>


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 23, 2006)

Another missile test


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 23, 2006)

And another....


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 23, 2006)

And another....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, interesting to watch those.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 23, 2006)

have been busy over the w/e dubbing to wmv. 

The next few days will bring you snippets from what I call 'The Errr Show'. 

Why I call it this will soon become evident.... the highly irritating DIMinutive trollop who got the gig. The strumpet will be all too familiar to UK sufferers from BBC Sport. Argh, where's me shotgun? Lawdy knows how this bimboid passed the casting couch audition. She certainly knows SFA about planes unlike the learned Mr Tutt. The lovely Fenella comes along later... now there's a choice lady.

The first bits have RN Sea Harriers and whatnot, later you will take a ride in the Stringbag!

Likely we shall never see these progs repeated on UK TV nor DVD. Shame coz some bits were quite passable.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Interesting clip Roy. I agree with you on the BBC Sport person, she should be shot particularly in this program. Still interesting stuff on the harrier.


----------



## R988 (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice Harrier vid


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cheers everyone.

That bint's presence on TV really is unbelievable. She's not the only one. There's an epidemic of what I call 'blondie clones'. Worst of all, they either have excruciating regional accents or speech impediments (or both). Why they even try for an audition beggars belief. That they get a job at all is incomprehensible. Must have the goods on the management or they are having a laugh on us licence fee payers.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 24, 2006)

The double-winged marvel of WW2 in flight, in cockpit and historical... what more could you possibly want?
A bit large tho.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2006)

Good clip Roy, some good footage of early carrier operations as well of the Phantom in FAA service.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Mr G!

I love the bit with the F4 coming into land with all the steam etc. Sheer power!


----------



## R988 (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting video, wouldnt fancy trying to slow down even one of those old aeroplanes with my bare hands!

Is that Stringbag still flying?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it is.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.londonkidz.co.uk/Homepage.php?keyid=130
picture exhibition at RAF Museum Hendon


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2006)

Laser gunship program takes off
Email articleComment on this article

Published: 24 January 2006 11:00 AM
Industry Channel: Military Defence
Source: The Engineer Online
Boeing Missile Defense Systems (MDS) has taken delivery of the aircraft for the Advanced Tactical Laser (ATL) program, achieving the first of several milestones in the creation of a laser gunship.

The C-130H transport, which belongs to the US Air Force's 46th Test Wing, was handed over to Boeing on January 18 in Crestview, Florida, near Eglin Air Force Base. Boeing is modifying the aircraft to enable it to carry a high-energy chemical laser and battle management and beam control subsystems.

Boeing will begin flight testing the aircraft this summer with all subsystems on board except the high-energy laser. A low-power surrogate laser will stand in for the kilowatt-class, high-energy laser.

The high-energy laser is being built in Albuquerque, New Mexico, and is scheduled to achieve "first light" in ground tests this summer. By 2007, Boeing will install the device on the aircraft and fire it in-flight at ground targets to demonstrate the military utility of high-energy lasers. The laser will be fired through an existing 50-inch-diameter hole in the aircraft's belly.

Boeing is developing the Advanced Tactical Laser for the US Defense Department through an Advanced Concept Technology Demonstration (ACTD) program.

Following the 2007 tests, it is anticipated that DOD will approve starting ATL's full-scale development.

Boeing claims ATL can produce both lethal and non-lethal effects, supporting missions on the battlefield and in urban operations. It can destroy, damage or disable targets with little to no collateral damage. As a directed energy weapon, the Advanced Tactical Laser is complementary to the Airborne Laser (ABL), which Boeing is developing for the US Missile Defense Agency to destroy ballistic missiles in their boost phase of flight. ABL consists of a megawatt-class chemical laser mounted on a Boeing 747-400 freighter aircraft.

"ATL will do for air-to-ground combat what ABL will do for missile defence: revolutionise the battlefield," said Pat Shanahan, Boeing Missile Defense Systems vice president and general manager. "ATL will give the warfighter a speed-of-light, precision engagement capability and avoid the kind of collateral damage sometimes associated with such traditional weapons as bombs and missiles."


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2006)

F-22A Raptor Flies First Operational Missions
USAF
Tue, 24 Jan 2006, 23:09



RSS
Printer Friendly
E-Mail This Page
Discussions
LANGLEY AIR FORCE BASE: The F-22A Raptor showed another of its capabilities when it flew its first two operational sorties over the United States in support of Operation Noble Eagle Jan. 21 and 22. 

The Raptor mission came one week after the 27th Fighter Squadron -- the first unit to fly the jet -- converted to the Air Force’s fifth-generation stealth fighter. The jet just reached its initial operational capability in December. 

"Since becoming IOC, we have the ability to deploy," squadron commander Lt. Col. James Hecker said. "This is our first operational mission, the first mission where we've carried live ordnance.” 

Operation Noble Eagle provides air defense over the United States and Canada. Since the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the nation, North American Aerospace Defense Command fighters have responded to more than 2,000 air events over the two countries. Aircraft have flown more than 40,000 sorties supporting Noble Eagle. 

The colonel said there is plenty of excitement at the unit, though many of its pilots have flown Noble Eagle missions. 

“Most of our pilots have done this before, but not with the Raptor,” he said. “It's a big step for us and a big step for the Raptor program." 

Capt. Geoff Lohmiller flew one of the sorties. He said while it felt good to finally get a real mission under the F-22A's belt, the pilots looked at it like any other mission. "It's not much different," he said. "We train for this every day. The great thing about this jet is that it has the capability to do so many different things." 

Colonel Hecker said the F-22A provides advantages to Operation Noble Eagle that “legacy” fighters can't provide. "Operation Noble Eagle is one of many missions the Raptor is capable of," he said. "We bring some things to the mission that others can't.” 

With its advanced sensor package, the F-22A has the capability to detect and track targets better than other fighters, the colonel said. “We get a God's-eye view of the airspace and everything in it,” Colonel Hecker said. “And its supercruise allows us to intercept targets faster and further out." 

Supercruise is the F-22A's ability to remain at supersonic speeds without using its afterburner. This allows faster sustained speeds with lower fuel consumption. 

Captain Lohmiller said the F-22A's sensors made a big difference during his mission. "I had a lot more situational awareness," he said. "There's a lot of stuff flying around up there. It's easier to keep track of them in this jet. It's all right at our fingertips." 

Maj. Gen. M. Scott Mayes, 1st Air Force and Continental U.S. NORAD Region commander, said the squadron and its jets are welcome additions to the Noble Eagle mission. 

"In a dynamic and changing global threat environment, the F-22 Raptor will enable our nation to best defeat emerging threats and provide our forces a decisive and overwhelming advantage," General Mayes said. 

The general said the command is looking forward to fully integrating the Raptor's capabilities -- “alongside our smart mix of alert fighters, irregular air patrols, airborne early warning assets, improved radar coverage and connectivity and a multi-layered air defense. 

“With everything we bring to bear, we are posturing ourselves to fight not just today's war, but tomorrow's threat and beyond," he said. 

Langley's 94th Fighter Squadron is next that will convert to the F-22A, with its first jet scheduled to arrive in March.

URL of this article:
http://www.defencetalk.com/news/publish/article_004760.php


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2006)

Good stuff, Roy, but these should go in the modern section so that they can be in their own threads


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2006)

Just an impulsive thing - while I was doing the news job that pays the bills.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2006)

More from the Ear Show on navy stuff etc.

Fenella gets airborne.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 25, 2006)

Great flick, flying 101!!! I'm right at home!!

Fenella is Fine! I wish she was one of my students!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes, delightful girl. Should have given her the show instead of that dwarf trollop.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2006)

Another AGM...or 2...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am feeling fed up. But I know I should not expect to be feeling any different. I should not still have such expectations of TV documentaries. After all these years of trying to make the best of them hoping something good would come along. 

Alas it is back to square one. I refer to the Channel 5 (UK) doc series 'Warplane'. Tonight it started fairly well. Some reminiscences about WW1 and photographing the trenches. Then something about Sid Cotton and RAF PRU Spits. Then it began to lose itself with some dubious tosh about radar. The adverts came and when the prog returned so did my depression.

Here we go again. From the Spit it jumped straight to the U2. Then the SR-71. FCS hasn't this all been done to death millions of times before? Anybody would think there was nothing else. How can anyone do a prog about aerial recce without mentioning the Mossie or Canberra? You can forget about learning anything about the actual photography - just another history lesson we have heard too many times already.

So I turned it off halfway through.

I despair. I wonder if there is only one plane documentary. All the ones after it are just the first one cut and pasted in a slightly different way. Usually it's about Yankee planes and little else. This is for two reasons. One it is going to be sold to the Yanks (even tho they like to see stuff about non-US planes) and two, it is easier to get the footage.

If I hear someone explain to me what SAM stands for again I reckon I will scream!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Surface to air missle... 

Good clips Roy I like the AGM clips.


----------



## R988 (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't even remember the last time I watched TV, dont miss it at all, all aimed for the stupidist common denominator, I'm certainly not paying a licence for the bollocks thats on these days. If there is the odd good program is will find it's way to DVD where I can watch the series at my own leisure rathe than theirs and sans irritating adverts.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 26, 2006)

What you have to be is selective. Even tho I moan a lot (always have) there is still enough to watch... we have Sky+ so you can program it to get the progs you might like. Then delete them if you don't.

Plus I have tons of old videos of motor sport etc. Plus we rent DVDs from Amazon and the local library. So we waste too long in front of one CRT or another.

Besides, who needs TV when you have WW2net?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish I could convince my folks to get Sky. Then I could watch Cricket and Discovery Wings all day every day!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 26, 2006)

Next installment for plane-starved fans...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 26, 2006)

As you probably have gathered I am unimpressed with Discovery Wings. In fact I seldom watch it. They only show repeats - the occasional new thing comes up but it is usualy awful. The other doc channels are just as bad whatever you are interested in transport etc. Weird thing is they all have ad breaks at the same time so you can't channel surf away from them.

Better to buy some videos off EBay - they are really cheap.

There are 4 of us so we need to record stuff so as not to clash. My son likes the soccer and I like motor sport so when that's on it's great. Films are generally crap.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting clip Roy, some good footage of the harrier.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://addict3d.org/index.php?page=...&title=Rare photo of Space Shuttle Sonic Boom

Space Shuttle breaks sound barrier.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool pic!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Pretty cool photo Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thought you'd like it.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 27, 2006)

Another clip - this time on aerobatics.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Good video Roy. I must say that looked fun (and it is, just a bit stomach chrurning though)...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 27, 2006)

Should be Marcus - he is very funny but be warned there is swearing and defamatory comments about the Pres et al.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1858209546502670046&q=brigstocke

Rich Hall too!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3400773984953708145&q=rich+hall

109 start up:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-690978068379918176&q=airshow&pr=goog-sl
So you see you don't need a TV any more... search Google and you have tons of entertainment for free!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 27, 2006)

I typed in a few other keywords and you get some interesting stuff for 'airplane' and 'airshow'.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Do like the sound of that 109 starting up, lovely. Good finds.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thought you might Mr G.

BTW lots of other good stuff there. Surprising amount of musical acts such as U2 and Pink Floyd... for SOFs like me. Rammstein too. Blues acts as well.... some silly billy flying a B17 under a bridge in Battlefield2 or some such.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 28, 2006)

The search engine is a bit dodgy. Or is it me. I looked up plane and found this one:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5875763000929193516&q=plane
great footage of their Lanc taxiing. Nice change from the BBMF one.

But when I typed in Lancaster it did not find it... all part of the fun of discovery really I suppose.

An amphibian crashes:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6444825763630376550&q=plane

I like the C130 - have a gander at this one:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7519556640649668046&q=plane

US Navy's Blue Angels' support ship 'Fat Albert' cavorting while the cameraman paddles in the surf.... keep watching right to the end for a nice treat!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Good finds Roy, I liked that Lancaster one.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 28, 2006)

Another clip from that series.

It has been a nice day today - not just the weather but we have two new bunnies. My son has collected his 'Smudge' and 'Quinn' from Quainton RSPCA. Really cute.... they neuter them for you too... essential for pet bunnies for health reasons as well as you know what. Maybe post a clip of them some time.


----------



## R988 (Jan 28, 2006)

wondered what I had let myself in for at first with that C-130 clip


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 29, 2006)

Tee hee!

Another clip from the Ear Show coming up... stay tuned.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 29, 2006)

Another Sundae treat.... more Shar stars on the ground and in the air. 'Shar' key Ward Flaklands vet, Fozzard et al., and some Navy grunts...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Good video Roy. Losing only 1 sortie to unservicibility is not bad going!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 30, 2006)

LGB test footage.

2 clips - second one shows a release from an F4.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, liked the second one (release from the F-4).


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 30, 2006)

That's the best - looked a bit hairy. I have seen vids where the store crashes back up into the plane... I think it was an F111.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 31, 2006)

LGBs agogo.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, some good footage of the F-117.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 31, 2006)

Almost 6 minutes of WW2 air trainer action.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, good footage of the Texan. I must say that aerobatics looked fun!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 31, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 1, 2006)

more gbus - 28 'bunker busting'.
http://thevideoarchive.blogspot.com/2005/10/power-of-bunker-buster-bomb.html
http://www.answers.com/topic/bunker-buster


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

Good stuff Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 1, 2006)

Cheers. More later.

Fighting the Blue was on again last night.... I dunno. Just interviews and cuts from BoB film FCS. Will give it another try but this is scraping the underside of the paint on the barrel IMHO. Personally I doubt there is anything new they can put in a TV doc about BoB all they are doing is going over the same old ground.... WoT IMHO. Sad they can't get funding so they can cover something else... all those other parts of WW2 etc and all we ever get is the BoB and PH FCS.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 1, 2006)

http://thevideoarchive.blogspot.com/2005/11/out-of-gas.html#links


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 1, 2006)

Clip from BBC local news ages ago when they had a big Spitfire meeting.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, the microlight running out of fuel looked painful! The Spitfire one was good too, 20 in one place is impressive.


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Feb 1, 2006)

Royzee617 said:


> Almost 6 minutes of WW2 air trainer action.



Hi Royzee... 

Nice piece of video you posted my friend  I know this pilot from earlier videos. It's the presentation what I like most about this guy. Very fun to watch as he explains the 'feel' of different aircraft he shows to the TV public. I still remember a flight, I thought in a P51D if I'm not mistaken, where he almost lost his 'relaxed presentation, caused by the enormous enthusiasm and impression!  


Later,

Tjen


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks!

Brendan O'Brien I think his name is.... he is fun especially when he's allowed to tell us what he really thinks... he did that TV series on training some lads like BoB pilots too.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 2, 2006)

Not too surprising but some RN SHARs are going to India's Navy... their gain methinks, and our loss.

It reads like some kind of inducement for greater things...


"Britain today said it had offered eight Sea Harrier Jump Jets to enable Indian Navy to maintain its naval fighter strength and said New Delhi would receive the first batch of Hawk Advanced Jet trainers early next year to fill a void in training of fighter pilots.

The offer was unveiled by visiting British Minister for Defence Procurement Lord Drayson who said the Sea Harriers would be from the inventory of the Royal Navy.

Heading a high level British official delegation to the Def Expo 06, Lord Drayson also said Typhoon Euro Fighter would be in contention for IAF's plans to acquire 126 multi-role combat aircraft and British companies were also offering its Merlin EH101 helicopters to augment IAF medium lift capability.

On Merlin helicopters, he said, "negotiations with Indian Air Force officials were on." The IAF is proposing to purchase 80 medium lift helicopters as part of its move to augment its strategic lift capability. 

See also:
http://www.asianage.com/main.asp?layout=2&cat1=7&cat2=206&newsid=206241&RF=DefaultMain

NAVAL pilot flies Tejas light combat aircraft
Hindu - Chennai,India
Commander JA Maolankar, an experienced Sea Harrier pilot, flew the Tejas
(Technology Demonstrator-II) for about 30 minutes over Bangalore, Programme
Director ...
http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/402200602011863.htm

Tejas? Sounds like the other name for the Harvard.

FIRING Brimstone
eDefense - Norwood,MA,USA
... The Brimstone is to enter service with units equipped with Tornado
GR4, Eurofighter Typhoon (seen here), and Harrier GR.9/9A aircraft, as
well as WAH-64D ...

http://www.edefenseonline.com/default.asp?func=article&aref=01_30_2006_IF_01

Nice pic of fully armed GR9 there too.

Northrop Grumman and the U.S. Air Force have successfully demonstrated the integration of a munition on the B-2 stealth bomber that incorporates an improved, penetrating warhead with an upgraded guidance kit.
http://www.spacemart.com/reports/No...trate_Smart_Weapon_For_B2_Stealth_Bomber.html
http://www.spacemart.com/reports/NAS_PAX_River_Facility_Tests_LockMart_Stealth_Fighters.html

Honour for Suez ‘hell hole’ soldiers half a century on

BETTER late than never... Harold Collins with the coveted medal he thought he would never receive.BETTER late than never... Harold Collins with the coveted medal he thought he would never receive.

THEY called it the Forgotten Army – and in many respects it was.

The Suez Emergency, which lasted from 1951 to 1954, claimed more lives than the Gulf War, yet the bravery of the British soldiers who fought there has never been recognised – until now.
http://www.rochdaleobserver.co.uk/n...uez_hell_hole_soldiers_half_a_century_on.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 2, 2006)

Another clip from the local news channel after the event.... annoying that they send the film crew there and only show a few minutes worth... no one else would allow such profligacy but it seems endemic to the news media.


----------



## R988 (Feb 2, 2006)

Some guy in the US has also bought a Sea Harrier, it's an FA.2 as well, I think it was even the last one made with the least number of hours on it.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 2, 2006)

wow! would cost a bomb to run tho...


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 3, 2006)

Something of an experiment coming up.

I have a DVD of a TV prg made in Germany about the LW training in Goose Bay, so I filmed it using my still camera so there's no sound but it is perhaps quicker to get to the web... maybe not. But is an idea for other budding vidders. Film the screen of your PC - TFTs don't give you the interference bands you get with CRTs.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 3, 2006)

Tornados in training at Goose Bay.

No sound, sorry.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice shots of Tornados and Canberras in this clip form local TV. I had a few problems with setting up - vid card was playing up... never mind.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2006)

Good stuff Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks. here's another Tornado clip from that series.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 5, 2006)

LW Tornados F4s snapped on the NB.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Good stuff Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ta, sorry the pix are so big - will hack em down a bit for next time... it I can be bothered and have the time. Just back from seeing a great band - 'Clutching at Straws'... did a great murderous punk version of that epitome of drip song by EC 'You Look Wonderful Tonight' (ever since I nicked you off George, don't you just hate people who steal other blokes birds and v-v? Vaguely homo-erotic methinks....)


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 6, 2006)

Another from the selection to start the day in fine form. GBU 31 in action.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Direct_Attack_Munition


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2006)

Good video Roy. The JDAM is a useful piece of kit.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 6, 2006)

In the Goose video the guy was climbing out to about 2000agl and after leaving Control zone will drop to about 50 agl for the remaider of his flight being ever mindful of the migratory path of the caribou


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't want to hit one of those!


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 6, 2006)

Imagine a Vulcan over Iraq with more bombs aboard than a squadron of Tornados etc.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 6, 2006)

Royzee617 said:


> Imagine a Vulcan over Iraq with more bombs aboard than a squadron of Tornados etc.


the vulcans did the same lo-lo-lo profile flights in the Goose really very impressive


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw a video of that once - must have scared the hell out of the wildlife and locals!


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 7, 2006)

Next in the series...
GBU again the GBU39.
GBU-39/B Small Diameter Bomb, which is currently being tested on the F-15E Strike Eagle by the 40th Flight Test Squadron at Eglin AFB, Florida.

The GBU-39/B Small Diameter Bomb is a 250-lb-class all-weather precision weapon. With its weight of only 285 lb the GBU-39/B will improve the loadout effectiveness of the F-15E, since it has only half the weight of the GBU-12 Paveway II, the smallest precision guided bomb the F-15E uses today.

Four GBU-39/Bs can be carried on a single station by using the BRU-61/A four-store rack which is compatible with the MIL-STD 1760 aircraft electrical and digital interface. http://www.f-15estrikeeagle.com/weapons/gbu39/gbu39.htm


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

Good video Roy.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet! In a couple of those shots, you get a good view of the shock wave.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 7, 2006)

Another in this series.... GBU43... aka MOAB?
And a sequence of tests pf GBU39.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 8, 2006)

A Raytheon-led team successfully launched an AIM-9X from a stationary, vertical platform last November. The missile successfully locked on after launch and hit its target in a test of its potential launch from a submarine. The test was conducted for the Naval Sea Systems Command at the U.S. Army's McGregor Test Range in New Mexico Nov. 19, 2005. 
The AIM-9X missile successfully acquired and destroyed a slow moving helicopter drone target with a direct hit.
http://www.defencetalk.com/news/publish/article_004874.php


----------



## R988 (Feb 8, 2006)

Interesting, I wondered how long it would take to fit SAMs to submarines, it seems like a natural weapon to take out ASW helicopters and patrol aircraft, I'm suprised they haven't put them on before.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 9, 2006)

I read a novel years ago in which a Russki sub did just this. A secret weapon whereby the Alfa could hear the Sea King hovering above and shot it down. Took the good guys ages to work out what was going on. Must be a moot point whether you could get one off before they got you after hearing the tell-tale launch noises.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 9, 2006)

Vid of F16 launch small GPS bomb.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Good video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 9, 2006)

http://new.edp24.co.uk/content/news...gory=news&itemid=NOED08 Feb 2006 19:21:51:953
SHARs final mission duelling with Eagles... doesn't say who whipped who tho...


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 10, 2006)

Yet another clippette from the series.... JDAM this time...


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 10, 2006)

USAF to spend $2bn on next unmanned bomber
http://www.flightinternational.com/Articles/2006/02/07/204539/USAF+to+spend+$2bn+on+next+unmanned+bomber.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.flightinternational.com/...-155+Hawk+pilots+eject+after+bird+strike.html


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2006)

Interesting articles Roy, I have seen the bird strike footage before. Good video too.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 11, 2006)

bombs away!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2006)

That managed to get through an awful lot of concrete, good video Roy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 11, 2006)

that last one's good, i was suprised to see everythnig shake so much when the bombs were dropped in the second one though...........


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 12, 2006)

Extracts from a TV doc... Kestrels, early RAF Harriers and up to the SHAR with RN F4s and Buccs too.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Good video Roy, good footage of the Harriers in particular.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another clip from the sequence - sorry about the line across the top, shows that there can be faults with video tapes too... don't get these kind of faults with DVD (just different ones).


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

Good video Roy, interesting footage again.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 13, 2006)

P510 vs 109
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8017099284746928720&q=bf109
kamikaze:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5327440627774880714
P-47 Strafes 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6635752499311348219
Bomber shootdown [Bettys? What's that slung underneath? Okha?]
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6952546699958648253
Allied Fighters Strafe
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1881994360824210862
P-47 Guncamera footage
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=75277905547951258


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 13, 2006)

"Www2 tank ammo cooking off" on GV - not sure what type this is... not sure it is even WW2. Maybe it is a Leopard or something... whatever the case it is a spectacular sight!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-254540649952704349


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

Good finds Roy www.ww2incolor.com is a good site.

Looks to me like an Okha and Betty bombers.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 14, 2006)

Additional photos from Airbus A380 cold weather trials in Iqaluit
http://www.flightinternational.com/...+from+Airbus+A380+cold+weather+trials+in.html

Grumman F-14 supersonic fly-by
Prob seen this but...
[btw on GV there is a vid clip where the F14 explodes in mid-air after such a ss pass. Terrible.]
http://www.flightinternational.com/...677/VIDEO+Grumman+F-14+supersonic+fly-by.html

See also:
http://www.flightinternational.com/...lFlyer+set+to+land+Saturday+and+complete.html


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, it looks really cold where they are testing the A-380 although it looks to be going well.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 14, 2006)

Continuing the Harrier doc - more footage of the development and use of the mean machine and other less successful VTOL approaches.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2006)

very nice, i nust say it is quite funny watching it hop around like that


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> very nice, i nust say it is quite funny watching it hop around like that


Yep, very cool. Good video Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 16, 2006)

Last in this sequence for now shows some more highlights from development. Some more crashes in the early days, nice flying backwards sequence and then in USMC. Again apologies for the line in the video.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Good video Roy, I liked the backwards flying sequence.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 16, 2006)

Lancasters tomorrow!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Look forward to it.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a video I made a different way.

It's from a TV doc. I recorded it on the DVD under the TV as a 5 min clip then ripped the disc on the PC, converted the vob file to avi then converted that to wmv... and there I was thinking I had a shortcut compared to the usual plugging the VCR into the vid card making an mpg file and converting that... but maybe the quality is better...? Difficult to tell with the old footage.
8 megs which lasts about 3 mins... it's a bit gloomy at first but goes colour. Interesting commentary from 'someone who was there' about Schrage Muzik. This is more like how TV dox should be made! That said I would prefer them to concentrate a bit more on how the plane itself performed and evolved. The coverage of the Tallboy raids showed some footage I had not seen so keep coming back next week...!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2006)

Good clip Roy, interesting to here what he had to say.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Royzee617 said:


> [btw on GV there is a vid clip where the F14 explodes in mid-air after such a ss pass. Terrible.]
> 
> Some more info that is probably about this incident that I found on another forum:
> 
> ...


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 18, 2006)

More Lanc stuff from that doc coming up later. MW why not pop over to the Off Topic to watch a clip of a Rally car crash - roadside marshal has a miraculous escape. You get to see it at full speed then in slo mo and reverse.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the gen on the F14 crash. I know fighter jocks are reputedly hotheads at times but I really thought they would not behave like Mav in Top Gun.

I like the F14 (saw it display once) and wonder how they could have fitted it with inferior engines and then put them so far apart. Sounds a bit like some WW2 designs which were a handful... the Marauder for example. But these guys are the cream and should be more careful and less prone to stunting. More so since it had happened before.

That B52 clip was a good case in point. Pilot error is all very well as a causative factor but their superiors are culpable too - they should have ousted these aircrew before. 'Accidents waiting to happen'. I feel sorry for the rest of the crew - you hear of WW2 bomber crews not wanting to fly with 'gung ho' 'press on' pilots. Gibson was a hero but a mad sod.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 18, 2006)

Second of the clip sequence.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for these lanc videos they're great, any more you have will be very well recieved.........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, keep them coming.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 18, 2006)

OK, cheers, tomorrow....


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 19, 2006)

More of the Lanc at War.

Luftwaffe Nachtjagers, Wilde Sau, Window etc.

Again a good piece but too much of general history and not about the Lanc. It is a bit like doing your homework... or exam... as they always say "ANSWER THE QUESTION!". The remit is LANCASTER not 'air war over Germany'.

After a while you get a strong feeling that there is only one documentary about each generic subject. Probably a lot to do with lazy or underpaid scriptwriters. They hack about something they have already done and re-submit it. No one notices except pedants like me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks again, but yeah i know what you mean about documentaries repeating themselves a lot.........


----------



## R988 (Feb 19, 2006)

You'd think it was pedants like us who would be the only ones who watch these things


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, keep them coming.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks chaps! I have an old-ish TV doc about the Canadians in WW2 which might have some less over-used footage in it. Wish someone would show some footage of the BBMF Lanc in its early guises. I read somewhere it was based at Cranfield close by us in its early pre-BBMF days.
MW see my thread about BC crews in the other forum.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 20, 2006)

Shame the doc did not get around to reporting on other uses for the Lanc... at one point they mention and show footage of Opn Manna but there is nowt about Opn Tiger and such.... but I suppose the Lanc saw the bulk of its War in the night skies over Germany.

This one has fine footage of the Lanc at low level over one of the UK dams I think... incredible sight.

As for the vid quality I think it is better than the vid card route but it looks a bit jerkier on my PC. I am doing a DVD rip at the moment and one vob file is about a gig in size. Needless, it is taking ages to convert to avi. Been on nearly 24 hours! Be warned.


----------



## R988 (Feb 20, 2006)

VERY nice footage there Roy 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 20, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, liked the colour footage.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers for the comments.

Here is a 'blockbuster' for you... or should that be a Tallboy? LW must have been confused about these wardrobes BC was planning on dropping on the Reich. "No need Tommy, we haff many good German vardrobes already ja?" Perhaps the MoD chaps had a sense of humour after all.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

Good video Roy, interesting stuff. It had to cut just as it was about to land though which was annoying.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry about that. I was trying to make 5 minute clips on the DVD recorder. Clumsy of me.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

No problem Roy, that was the only thing, otherwise it was a good video.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 22, 2006)

A switch to another doc for the while. Have some more of that Lanc doc in the pipeline. MW here is something more up to date on Red Flag. Last night they had some stuff on Jetstream which I made into 4 min clips... a bit on the B17 too.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 23, 2006)

I had another look at the ending... hey, it wasn't my fault! Yippeeee!

MW here is the one Lanc clip I missed out....

The Battle of Berlin, corkscrew evasion and how horrid is was to fly on a raid.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Good video Roy, some good footage.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 24, 2006)

More Red Flag.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting one Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 28, 2006)

Red Flag encore.... F16 Aggressors, F-15Es etc. Once again too much talking heads yakety yak... some treats coming this week though as we journey back in time to WW2....

BTW I have been wandering around the web looking at some other forums.

We are so lucky with AWW2 that we can post chunky files. None of the others let you do more than post pix.

FL350 forum was quite good with people positing refs to vid clips. Might link them here in due course.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, thankfully less talking in that one. Look forward to the WW2 ones.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 28, 2006)

Viggen lands - turns around then departs the way it came...

Saw this routine at the Farnboro airshow years ago... awesome beast. Big engine, big thrust reverser, big AB, big brakes and no chute.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)

Good clip Roy, considering it didn't have a chute that was impressive stopping...


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 28, 2006)

Made for short runaways (aka roads) and minimal groundcrew jobs like repacking chutes and arrestor gear.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 28, 2006)

the beauty of thrust reversers


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

Great notion - wonder if they use em in combat - ho ho. Harrier-style!

But it's an extra maintenance job and you are lugging more weight around. Poss have to adjust aerodynamics and trim etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

Real treat for you today - the new to the UK Curtiss Hawk 75A at IWM Duxford.

This is a bit of an experiment - edited out some of the talking head stuff.... even tho it is Stephen Grey the cut cut is irritating.

Also I tried to take a screenshot... not obvious how to do this on the PC. You get the player but there's no still from the video... so I had to snap the LCD screen with my digicam, upload that to the PC and PS it. Argh! Hence the lower quality - a still from the wmv, maybe over the w/e I will try one with the higher res vid.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Good video Roy, enjoyed that one.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks. Tell your friends!


----------



## R988 (Mar 1, 2006)

love that Hawk 75 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 2, 2006)

C-130 Hercules Takes Flight--Watch The Video Now
Just Flight’s heavy hauler is fully loaded and on its way to re-supply Flight Simulator 2004. After 6,000 hours of hard work the Herc’ is airborne.
Perhaps the greatest transport aircraft in history, the C-130 Hercules is painstakingly reproduced for FS2004 in extremely high detail with over 80 accurate animations and in 52 different liveries.

Just Flight’s Alex ford commented :”To say that C-130 Hercules has been ‘long awaited’ would be an understatement, but it is now finished to our satisfaction and also includes lots of exclusive extra content. Reviews of the download version from Captain Sim have already confirmed our opinion that this is the best military aircraft ever produced for Flight Simulator” 

Fully licensed by both the RAF and Lockheed Martin, Just Flight’s C-130 Hercules includes an in-flight refuelling option, exclusive tutorial, scenery of RAF Lyneham by Gary Summons and a 240-page printed manual.

Also now available to download and watch is a product video to commemorate the release of this classic carrier. The quality of the video is quite something, definitely well worth taking a look at.

Here are the links for the 3 different sized video:

ftp://80.68.88.211/jf/videos/jfc130hq.zip = highest quality 68mb 
ftp://80.68.88.211/jf/videos/jfc130mq.zip = medium 35mb
ftp://80.68.88.211/jf/videos/jfc130lq.zip = low 16mb

http://www.flightsim.com/cgi/kds?$=main/notams06/jf0227.htm

[BTW I have tried this so I don't know if it is OK].


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 2, 2006)

Probably seen this before but...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2006)

Yep I have seen it before but there is now harm in showing it again.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 3, 2006)

Chinook vid - pretty good except for the messing about with the vid in the editing suite... argh... why?????


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2006)

Good one Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 4, 2006)

Another clip from the Red Flag doc - less taking heads and more good plane footage. However, as usual they go on about how dangerous it is pretending this is all about safety when really it is a ruse to show crash footage.
So don't download this if you dislike seeing F15s etc auguring in.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, shame to see them crash though...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 5, 2006)

Shows even the best can make mistakes.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice footage of various 747s in action.

Includes a Singapore one like the one I flew on once. Nice!

Also the prototype roll out and subsequent ass-scrape tests.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

Good one Roy, some good stuff there.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 7, 2006)

cheers!


----------



## R988 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice vid of the 747, still an impressive aircraft to see take off.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clips from a RIAT in 98 this week... some posted here and some in the teams thread.
BBMF Avro Lancaster to kick things off... gorgeous TISIM.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice one Roy, love the sound of 4 merlins at the same time...


----------



## R988 (Mar 8, 2006)

Some nice lanc footage there, and you're just teasing with the meteor and vampire at the end...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 9, 2006)

Coming soon!


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 10, 2006)

cold war jets raf trainers


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice flypast Roy.


----------



## R988 (Mar 10, 2006)

nice vid


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 11, 2006)

Cheers chaps! Twas a nice theme with some very well turned out vintage planes.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 11, 2006)

Another vintage flypast - F5s are I suppose Cold War jets. 

I wonder what plane they will use next when the F5 retires.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 12, 2006)

Lockheed Constellation flypast RIAT 98.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

Good stuff Roy.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2006)

The F-5 video was really cool.


----------



## R988 (Mar 13, 2006)

Why is the F-5 video called Turkish stars? That was a Swiss team?

Good footage all the same, nice to see the F-5 in a guise other than as a 'MiG-28' in Top Gun


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 14, 2006)

Whoops.... dunno what I was thinking of. Maybe putting you lot to the test, so once again Major R988 is the winner!

Old age and over work are taking their toll.

In my defence both the TS and Swiss have used the F5 as a display team machine.... didn't the TBirds and maybe someone else... so it is maybe the most used type so far. Only two have used the Hawk (Reds and Finns so far). No hang on the Tbirds used the Talon which is sort of an F5.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 14, 2006)

Doesn't do much here but is a wonderful aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2006)

Good one Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 14, 2006)

Video: UK defence ministry demos Coanda-effect UAV flights
http://www.flightglobal.com/Article...ministry+demos+Coanda-effect+UAV+flights.html

Historic video: V-2 rocket reaches space October 1946
http://www.flightglobal.com/Article...eo+V-2+rocket+reaches+space+October+1946.html

External video: a video of the 12-month manufacturing process of the Airbus A380 compressed into 7mins.
http://www.flightglobal.com/Article...+takes+off+to+mark+1,000h+of+flight+test.html


----------



## R988 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice to see the Canberra, I think this is the last year we get to see them at UK airshows before they are retired?

V2 was interesting as well.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 15, 2006)

For shame - nice plane nice sound. Mind you there is a privately owned one.

Have dug out some older clips of the A4 etc for your enjoyment.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2006)

Shit, that was a big fire, shows what happens when there is that much aviation fuel around though...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry, I should have warned everybody about the footage....


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2006)

My cousin was on the Forrestal when that happened. He still to this day won't talk about it other than to acknowledge he was there when it happened.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG


----------



## R988 (Mar 15, 2006)

yikes!


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 16, 2006)

A less dramatic clip from the sequence this time.

I reckon there is a continuity error in the shorter clip - the scene opens with a plane in sillhouette and I reckon it is a Goshawk and then you see an A4 taking off. Easily done as they look a bit similar.

Finally a treat for guitarists, Rory Gallagher live doing Shinkicker:
http://www.rory-gallagher-tributepage.de/lyrics/shin_kicker.htm


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, must I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 17, 2006)

get some glasses! me or you....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe but then I don't know much about the planes around this time...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 17, 2006)

RIAT98 continues... the 'Coaler' seems surprisingly agile.

http://www.globalaircraft.org/planes/an-72_coaler.pl

http://www.combataircraft.com/aircraft/tan72.aspx

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/transport-m/an72/


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2006)

Good one Roy, looked pretty aerobatic as you say.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 17, 2006)

The Ministry of Defence has awarded a contract to QinetiQ to demonstrate the advanced targeting capability offered by Electronically Scanned (E-Scan) radar technology. QinetiQ has teamed with SELEX Sensors and Airborne Systems and BAE Systems Customer Solutions Support to integrate an Active Electronically-Scanned Array (AESA) on a Tornado GR4A for assessment by the RAF in 2007.

With growing interest in extending the in-service life of the GR4, the project will explore the use of Active E-Scan Array (AESA) and Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) in an air-to-surface role, including real-time target imaging, with a view to replacing the installed mechanically-scanned terrain following/ground mapping radar system originally designed in the 1970s.
nice pic of Tornado there too....
http://www.qinetiq.com/home/newsroom/news_releases_homepage/2006/1st_quarter/arts.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 18, 2006)

RIAT98


----------



## R988 (Mar 21, 2006)

Coaler is pretty amazing, but then those russian pilots are known to be slightly crazy 

red arrows was also very good


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 22, 2006)

RIAT 98 Sea Kings incl AEW


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

Good one Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 22, 2006)

French aerial fire-fighters.... awesome video IMO, these are ex-Navy Grumman S2s I believe. Plus some low-level shots of their other machines.

This is from a doc on Motors TV, a French station which fills the gaps between motor races with badly-dubbed French docs. 

Two versions of same vid - one lo res for those sans BB and a bigger one at higher res for those with time on their hands.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice video Roy, as you said good footage.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 26, 2006)

By way of saying thanks and congrats on the new layout here is a great video.

One of the stars of any airshow has to be the Mirage 2000. This shows what it's like from the ground and from the cockpit as we watch the pilot stirring the pudding.

A bried glimpse of the F1 and the Reds at start and end.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice one Roy, is the Red's at the end a sign of what is to come.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks but don't count on it. Nearly finished with the RIAT stuff and may put the teams ones on the other thread.

It still baffles me why so few downloads on my clips. Hurts my feelings that my hard work is - with the exception of the hardcore fans - under-appreciated I feel. I thought vid clips were really popular and I even post them in a smaller size to encourage those without BB... and what happens? More of the higher res bigger file are downloaded! Weird.

I know it sounds extreme but I am getting close to packing it in. I go through these feelings every now and again thinking I should spend my spare time doing something else. But I do this by way of sharing good stuff I have found to say thanks to those who post their stuff. I suppose that's the way of the web a small percentage of people who 'seed' and the rest 'leeching' as they say. Nowt wrong with some of the latter because I understand not everyone has the means to do this.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 27, 2006)

You have alot of good clips, please keep posting them


----------



## R988 (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah you probably have some of the best clips on this site, maybe some people can't keep up with your prodigious posting rate 

I only have the time to watch them all because I don't have a TV and visit most days to see whats new.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks chaps for taking the time for those words of encouragement. Maybe I am feeling a bit better today - it's always worse on Mondays.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 28, 2006)

RIAT98-veterans recount the darker days.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice one Roy, interesting to hear.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Yuo cant pack it in Roy! I know I dont always download them, im normally busy with coursework or something, but if I see one that takes my fancy I have a look and theyre always great...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have loads more videos.... an almost endless supply and nowhere but here and GV to put them.

Short one on C130J.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice short clip of it in flight there Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 30, 2006)

More RIAT - double treat - 2 clip sequence of RIAT98 celebrations of the Berlin Airlift. Enjoy multiple Skytrain/Dakota take-offs etc intermingled with archive B&W footage. Plus comments from 'those who were there' great blokes!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Great stuff Roy, the first one was cool, some nice footage.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 31, 2006)

Found a great aero site yesterday - 
http://www.strategypage.com
http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/default.asp
has a page of pix and vids for example this one on the F117
http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/images/f_117_in_action.wmv


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 31, 2006)

OK Mr G why is Winston looking so pleased about having his ear blown off by that Spit? To get reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaalllly pernickity isn't this a Mk V or Mk IX Spit and therefore would not have taken part in the BoB?!

See:
www.fanficflightdeck.space-readyroom.de/ship.html
ho ho fanciful stuff!


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 31, 2006)

Two more from RIAT to make you wish you were there!

DC3 from BBMF (or is that a C-47?)
Plus an AA DC-6 - see this awesome beastie come over our house some days when the sky is clear. Lovely sound!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Good ones Roy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2006)

> DC3 from BBMF (or is that a C-47?)



neither, she's the Dakota in the RAF (although the BBMF Dak spent time with the yanks and RCAF before coming to the RAF)...........

and the videos don't seem to work for me, do i have to go to save target as?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Should have to, they should just be click on the link and then open in WMP


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2006)

nope, not happening.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you tried save target as?


----------



## R988 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice work Roy, I'm digging those old four engined propliners, they look great in the sky, that gallery on the strategy page has some great pics as well.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 31, 2006)

Douglas C47 (DC3) Dakota ZA947 was manufactured in March 1942 and initially issued to the United States Army Air Force. In September that year the aircraft was transferred to the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) and served mainly in Canada but was latterly used in Europe until declared surplus to requirements in 1971.
http://www.deltaweb.co.uk/bbmf/othertypes.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 31, 2006)

Notice how in the video of the DC6 he refers to the great sound of the DC6 and promptly talks over it!

I love these planes too and will try to find some more clips like this.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 2, 2006)

Clip from Spit doc from 1976. Shown by BBC upon recent anniversary.
Sorry no joy uploading last night or this morning - will try later.

I am getting really fed up with this - I tried again this morning and same:
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 50331648 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 22882871 bytes) in /home/httpd/vhosts/ww2aircraft.net/httpdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php on line 1762

it's a 20 meg wmv file which usually works.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 3, 2006)

test vid upload with cute ad

it works!

So why no go with the bigger one?


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 4, 2006)

One more try with lower bit rate


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ye gods, it works!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 4, 2006)

Another test clip - this is not very relevant to planes but fun. It shows how not to break open a safe using thermite.

I have just fitted my notebook with a USB2 Hauppage WinTV2000 gadget so I tried it out with this recording from the UK Sky TV programme 'Brainiac'.

It nicely shows those who do not have access to UK TV what they are missing (not much).


----------



## R988 (Apr 4, 2006)

Love that spitfire vid, can't believe they repaired the block of the S6 while it was still inside the aircraft!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks - you can see why I was getting frustrated when it would not upload. Another part tomorrow.


----------



## R988 (Apr 5, 2006)

i'll be looking forward to it


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 6, 2006)

It doesn't like me uploading anything over 20 megs in wmv.... not good. Please help someone!


----------



## R988 (Apr 6, 2006)

Fantastic stuff Roy, one of the best yet, i have to admit an original spitfire in battle of britain era colour scheme is probably the best looking plane ever made.

Maybe there is a limit on the size of the videos now? maybe you should contact one of the admins? Could be the new software perhaps


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 6, 2006)

Roy i love the Spitfire.doc clip.

Thanks,

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers chaps.... seems we have to settle for under 20 mgs for now. So it is the old trade-off of size vs quality. All I have to do now is find where I put the rest of the Spit doc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 7, 2006)

Next post therefore will be on the Airshow Teams video thread - the wonderful 'Orliks' from Poland.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 19, 2006)

Great clip of a famous LW plane you don't see very often - another test with my new gizmo and Windows Movie Maker which seems to have decided to work for the meanwhile... good when it does but it is unreliable, sorry about too many zeros in the title - finger torubled caused by my being so amazed WMM was working... let's you do it all and then crashes when you try to save it!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice clip of the F-4 there Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 19, 2006)

Cheers - will redo with sound when I get the time.


----------



## R988 (Apr 19, 2006)

would be sweet with the sound of those J79s screaming 

There was a cool F-4 low flying vid on Patrick Aviation Video site the other day as well for those who like that kind of thing.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 20, 2006)

Until then here is a link to a nice streaming video on Concorde:
http://www.airfrancelasaga.com/
Air France: La Saga is one of the best airline heritage sites on the net. To view a video of the last Concorde to be exhibited (F-BVFF) being prepared for its retirement at a Paris runway, click on 'actualités', then 'voir la vidéo'.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe this should be in the Display Teams thread....?

Treid uploading this yesterday but it rejected the 50 meg avi file. Maybe the stated 150 meg limit is in error or something is not working?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice one Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 24, 2006)

In a sort of homage to one of the best ever test pilots we lost last week, here's some footage of SR71 and X15 etc. Scott Crossfield was lost while flying solo in his Cessna, see:
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/news/local/states/florida/counties/broward_county/14413139.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Crossfield

this is another test clip hence the lack of sound... hope to fix it soon...


----------



## R988 (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for that, I never actually realised they landed the X-15 (never really thought how they got it down), especially on those tiny skids, hell of a pilot that was a great landing.

its always fantastic to see the SR71 as well, pity there was no sound.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2006)

Scott was in the X15 when it suffered an engine fire and instead of bailing out he got it down... the famous footage shows it breaking its back on touch down. Amazing.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2006)

While doing some work I found this amazingly long list of video clips of missiles at L-M:
http://www.missilesandfirecontrol.com/our_news/video_library.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great Aviation Myths

Here is a collection of famous myths and falsehoods in aviation history.

http://aeroflt.users.netlink.co.uk/misc/myths1.htm#raftornado

[something else I found while scurfing]


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2006)

Stealth - really quiet.... too quiet... that's coz I still have not fixed it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## R988 (Apr 27, 2006)

interesting myths, not sure I agree with all of them, though thats really a debate for another thread.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 28, 2006)

Me neither....


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 28, 2006)

Nearly an hour compressed to under 20 megs as a wmv - with sound! Quality suffers but since most of it is in mono who cares.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 29, 2006)

only one d/l it yet!? All my hard work - pah!


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 29, 2006)

Good work Roy,

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 30, 2006)

cheers!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 2, 2006)

Clip from TV - ages ago, late 80s. I found an old tape with some airshows on it. This clip has Smiffy (some TV presenter type) having a joyride in Nick Grace's 2-seater. Important for the fact that we lost Nick a few years later and the plane has since been flown by his widow, Carolyn.

More great clips coming all this week and next... some real treats in store... no clues tho!


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2006)

Good clip Roy, no music to cover the sound of the Merlin either


----------



## Royzee617 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks.
Confirms its age... have you noticed that just about everything these days has to be accompanied by a disco soundtrack, not just planes... it is getting intrusive in motor sport too
wish the quality were a bit better but it is from a tape which was a VHS copy of an Betamax tape (yes really!)...


----------



## R988 (May 3, 2006)

Nice clip, even the news has subtle music behind it now when they are reading out stories, they never used to have that, in facts it's so common it's quite noticable when they dont put music behind a clip.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 4, 2006)

Unnecessary because it adds nothing. Another aspect of our apparently instant-fix, impatient society. For the worse.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 4, 2006)

The old joke... but an appropriate intro to get your attention for this clip of the replica Fokker Dreidekker - Triplane.
Towards the end as it lands you'll see its modern counterpart, the F16 awaiting its turn... another clip coming soon.
Dunno what happened to the Triplane though.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2006)

Good one Roy.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 4, 2006)

Time we had something about WW1. Even tho it is a 'fake'. I recall seing this machine at airshows and was always amazed how agile it was... a slightly ridiculous with all those wings and bright red 'camo'.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, but it's the red that makes it what it is in my opinion. I can't think of any other combat aircraft with such a color scheme. Makes it look bold and powerful.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 5, 2006)

Long one of the highlights of any airshow - the awesome F16 from the late 80s.


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2006)

WOWWWWWW, brilliant


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Good one Roy!


----------



## Aggie08 (May 5, 2006)

mmm, purty...


----------



## Royzee617 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. Much appreciated. 
Re-watching this clip it has some defects - maybe I can redo it and resend. It irritates me that the sound has gone a bot out of synch and there is 'tearing' when there is a lot of movement.... a video artifact.
That said, the video itself is a great production - a nice balance of informative Q&A between people who actually know what they are talking about and editing. These days we should be better than this not a ton worse. Then again I can't recall the last time any station ran an airshow. I bet we will not get a Farnboro show this year... it will only make the news if there's a crash. Have to wait for the DVD. I could go along of course... it is tempting because the USMC is sending over two Ospreys! I read today they are flying them over! Amazing birds.
http://www.shephard.co.uk/Rotorhub/...15149&ID=57bc56f9-7216-4a80-b753-aa3bd56375dc


----------



## Royzee617 (May 7, 2006)

Wow I have hot my fiftieth page on this thread.... thanks to everyone. By way of thanks I will put up another clip....


----------



## Royzee617 (May 7, 2006)

So it's a celebratory special video.... Mustangs, Bearcats, Sea Fury, P39 and even a DC6 (I think)... hurtling around the Reno circuit. An old vid from the 80s.
Some screen grabs to whet the appetite!
I wish I had more of this prog - sounds like Chuck Connors doing the narration, used to love watching 'Branded' 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058792/
http://members.tripod.com/~northfork/branded.html
when I was a kid, loved his Winchester antics in The Rifleman:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-RIFLEMAN-...Z9134115620QQcategoryZ617QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
At the end you get a sneak preview of what's coming soon... didn't hit the stop button quick enough.
BTW years ago the BBC did a doc on the Confederate AF on the 'World About Us' series.... now where did I put that?


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

Good one Roy, is the Vulcan at the end anything to do with the next clip?


----------



## Royzee617 (May 7, 2006)

Yup, it is the beginning of an ITV Anglia TV show covering the Mildenhall Air Fete back in the early 80s... a rarity that was never repeated. 

The other weird thing is that somewhere I have a tape we made ourselves... the very first time anyone let me have a go with a camcorder. In Betamax no less. Weather was dreadful not that you would know from Anglia's coverage.

Some exquisite stuff to come as well as the Vulcan... a Lightning display by the ill-fated Mr Thompson. 

The utterly stupendous ADV Tornado and Spitfire....

Another clip is of the RF4 Fournier Duo.... sublime...

did I forget, how could I forget, the Vikings...

Don't touch that dial!


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 8, 2006)

As promised more from MAF. This is part of the intro sequence of the display show. More tomorrow.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 8, 2006)

BTW I think it is XL426. There was a tanker version in the static. Have some pix and c/c footage of that.... somewhere.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2006)

Good one Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 8, 2006)

The Vulcan is probably my fave plane. I have quite a few vids of them collected over the years.... somewhere I have the report off the BBC when they did their last official flight.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 9, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZBcapxGHjE_
Just discovered 'YouTube'. You have to sign up but there are some interesting vids there. This one is a nick from the Beeb doc showing Bob Hoover in his Shrike Commander. Amazing.
http://www.youtube.com/categories_portal?c=2&e=1


----------



## Aggie08 (May 9, 2006)

Haha, i love those vw ads. "It looks like it could fly." "Oh! Snap!"

But really, the stop engine stuff is amazing. wow.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 10, 2006)

Viewers of the Vulcan vid above got a glimpse of this one as the awesome Lightning gets airborne. Sadly by then there were no more going vertical off the deck launches, still dramatic thogh with those burners blazing away.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2006)

Good stuff Roy, I liked the little bit of the Swordfish at the end.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 10, 2006)

you can guess what's coming tomorrow then....
cheers!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 10, 2006)

If you can stand to watch it YouTube has a clip of the Duxford P38 crash.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHB-9V-VORU_
there are less unpleasant clips there too.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 11, 2006)

A couple from the RNHF - Stringbag and Sea Fury then a trio of US radials... in fact they are all radials - spoiling you!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2006)

Good one Roy, some nice formation shots of the F4U, F4F and F8F!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 12, 2006)

Ah, the good old daze!


----------



## R988 (May 12, 2006)

Nice! I enjoyed that Seafury


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Nice warbird clip Roy...


----------



## Royzee617 (May 13, 2006)

Cheers chaps - BTW Les, rumour has it that Clutch are coming to our town soon... with our faves 5HJ in support again.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 14, 2006)

Sad but special clip of the SHAR. If someone had told me back then that it would be phased out around a quarter century later I would not have believed them. Especially when they had just proved themselves in combat. 

This clip has one of the SHAR Falklands 'aces' talking about the machine.
http://www.airtalk.org/re-harrier-thrust-vectoring-in-air-to-air-combat-vt24963.html
http://www.raf.mod.uk/falklands/an1.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_Harrier
"Although the youngest Sea Harrier only joined the Navy in 1999, the FA2 is almost all metal, unlike the largely composite RAF Harriers. This increased weight and relative lack of thrust from the engine restrict operational use of the Sea Harrier, for example FA2s often have to drop unexpended weapons in the sea before landing, particularly in hot climates. The natural option to install higher rated Pegasus engines would not be as straightforward as the Harrier GR7 upgrade and would likely be an expensive and slow process. Furthermore, the Sea Harriers were subject to a generally more hostile environment than land-based Harriers, with corrosive salt spray a particular problem. As of March 2006, all Sea Harriers have been retired from service."

"Tuesday 1st June - Sea Harrier of No.801 NAS, HMS Invincible shot down south of Stanley by Roland SAM (2.40 pm). Flt Lt Mortimer RAF ejects and is later rescued from the sea."


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Nice clip of the Sea Harrier Roy, it will be sad to see it go  Nice short section of the Vulcan there as well.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 14, 2006)

Cheers.
Go? As far as I know it has gone.... read the Wikipedia entry (and discussion) to find out why...
Vulcan returns to this channel tomorrow....


----------



## Royzee617 (May 16, 2006)

Aren't I good to you?


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2006)

Yes, nice clip of the Vulcan Roy, it is one of my favourite cold war bombers


----------



## R988 (May 16, 2006)

Vulcan vids are always appreciated


----------



## Royzee617 (May 17, 2006)

Another fine Cold War RAF machine, the Hawker Hunter was once around the airshow circuit in a gaudy red colour scheme owned by Spencer Flack (who had the red Sea Fury).


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2006)

Good one Roy! Is the B-17 at the end the next clip?


----------



## Royzee617 (May 18, 2006)

Could be....


----------



## Royzee617 (May 18, 2006)

Grasshoppers of the RNAF - not sure I liked helo display teams but as always the Dutch always manage to do things well... for example the F27 and F16 and before that the F5.

The B17 will be along next week... maybe.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Good one Roy, not really a fan of helo display teams but that wasn't bad.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 19, 2006)

B17 Sally B in nice camo job.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 19, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rS0AEhPXVk_
great German language mini-doc on BoB WW2


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2006)

Good one Roy! I would love to see Sally B someday.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 20, 2006)

Make it a top priority! And bung them some cash so she can keep flying.

I have several reasons for liking this plane one being that it was the first warbird I filmed with my own camcorder. Must dig that out some time. One of the pleasures of visiting her home base, IWM Duxford, is the chance to see her on the ground or if you are really lucky as I was, in the air.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 20, 2006)

Finally, Roy catches up with the hoi polli and gets himself a decent phone... I bought a Nokia 6230 off EBay t'other week and it is great. A ton gets you a handy multipurpose phone - that's around 80 quid for the phone and 20 quid for a 1 gig SD card. That combo gives you an Ipod Nano killer MP3 player that also plays video clips as well as letting you take snaps and video clips of your own. Plus all the plane pix you may ever need as a slideshow.
Plug over, one of my other purchases was the software to convert my clips to the phone-friendly format. To illustrate I attach one of my first efforts. The compression is amazing and not un-watchable.
To play on your PC you should open it in RealPlayer which then downloads a plug-in to permit play. Probably something for WMP too.
So here we are then, nearly 5 mins of warbirds and whatnot from the Biggin Hill air show. I will re-post it as a higher quality file in due course. This file was over 200 megs in mpeg1 and shrinks down to 2 megs for the phone... and an easy download.
It had to be zipped as this site does not permit this type of clip 3gp... maybe someone can change that?


----------



## Royzee617 (May 20, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MoUZeuC9zc_
amazing sequence of A4 non-fatal accident.... shows how tough Heinemann's Hotrod is!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 20, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8IQSd2B4DA_
clip from tv doc with great WW2 footage of 109s etc. Nearly 9 mins.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 20, 2006)

Colour footage of Stukas... I think it is over the Eastern Front, possibly Crimea.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeEIdsjPtHc_


----------



## R988 (May 22, 2006)

wow some great ww2 footage there, I hadn't seen most of that before


----------



## Royzee617 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks. I wish someone would use a standard tag in YouTube to make it easier to find stuff. That said, the present arrangement makes it fun stumbling on stuff.


----------



## R988 (May 23, 2006)

I have a few up myself, including some cheekily taken from here. 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=R988


----------



## Royzee617 (May 23, 2006)

Better nick any of the ones I have nicked....
mine are here:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=royzee
but nowt much new that aint on here... I am beginning to prefer YT coz I am newarly up to a thousand views and I have only been doing this for a week or two...
Smae old thing tho, folks look but can't be arsed to rate my vids. Dunno why I bother sharing sometimes.... probably just for the few who are keen enough and polite enough to acknowledge my efforts.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 23, 2006)

Here's another good one - modern Luftwaffe and so on with a perfect example of how music can sometimes be good - well, it would be because it is Rammstein!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUHI6w87y3c_


----------



## Royzee617 (May 25, 2006)

Short clip of F16 with a teaser as to what is coming next...


----------



## R988 (May 25, 2006)

blimey it's a big file, and high quality too , almost a Mb a second, I guess the upload thing must be sorted out now.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Yep, good stuff Roy!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 25, 2006)

A successful trial indeed. If anyone wants I will convert it to wmv to make it smaller....


----------



## Royzee617 (May 25, 2006)

I was looking for something from WW2 by typing in 'Hawker' - zero result except for this:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYzqGhDkXk0_

Citation doing a wheels up landing.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 25, 2006)

Good but short one on Eastern Front:
Soviet planes ww2 footage soviet

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atKWkfQQCZQ_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqdvGazgb-M_


----------



## Royzee617 (May 25, 2006)

C-141, designed in Marietta, ends 43-year career
Associated Press

MARIETTA, Ga. - It served as a massive air ambulance, a troop transport and as the plane that brought the first American prisoners of war out of Vietnam.

The C-141 Starlifter - the first plane ever designed and produced by Lockheed-Martin's Marietta plant - has been retired after a distinguished 43-year career. The cargo plane's career included service in every military operation from Vietnam to Iraqi Freedom.

"This is an extremely historic airplane," Lockheed spokesman Jeff Rhodes said.

From 1963 to 1968, a total of 285 C-141 planes were built at the plant. Of the surviving planes, 13 are now in museums, NASA owns one and 251 already have been retired.

In its most upgraded form, the C-141B, the airplane could carry 200 troops, 155 paratroops, 14 aeromedical attendants and a maximum cargo of 68,725 pounds. It had its own oxygen lines for patients and could be used as a massive ambulance for wounded.

"The C-141 was the first jet-powered logistical transport we had," said Bob Ormsby, former president of Lockheed Marietta. "It's service to the nation was really incredible."

C-141s flew 10.6 million service hours for the United States. The four-engine plane even flew Apollo 11 astronauts to Houston after they returned from landing on the moon.

But the plane's most famous mission was in 1973 when a C-141 carried the first 40 American POWs out of Vietnam.

A total 124 POWs who flew the "Hanoi Taxi" or other rescue planes gathered at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base near Dayton base earlier this month for two flights, with 62 aboard each. That plane was painted in its 1973 color scheme as it looked during the POW rescues.

The C-141 Air Force Reserve transport plane, the last in service, was retired May 6 after landing near the National Museum of the United States Air Force on the base. Some of the veterans and pilots wept when the engines were shut down, Rhoades said.

Ormsby said a C-141 should be permanently displayed at the proposed Marietta Aviation Museum.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 27, 2006)

As a special weekend treat here is a stunning airshow routine that probably will never be repeated. In the 80s the BoBMF decided it would be a good idea to represent the old and the new in one display. Since the RAF's latest fighter, the ADV Tornado, shared Conningsby with the BoBMF it was an easy connection.
Less easy was reconciling the differing performance characteristics of these warhorses.
We saw these perform at least once that year (at Mildenhall) and I nabbed this clip off a TV airshow programme.
Funnily enough the BoBMF star in another jet-piston combo later this week on this channel when we see a flypast with Concorde.
The yanks have been in on the double act routine too - also at MAF we saw an F15 with two Mustangs and I filmed it.... now where did I put that?
BTW recently I have seen pictures, but as yet no video, of the F22 formating with a P51.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

Good one Roy! The BBMF was planned to do flypasts with their modern counterparts at Leuchars last year (Spitfire - Tornado, Dakota - Hercules etc) but they didn't come because of the weather. Hopefully it will be better this year and I see them.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 27, 2006)

cheers - poxy weather, it's still raining here...


----------



## Royzee617 (May 27, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7OG8ta_Kw8_

FiFi B29 flight - over 8 minutes.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2006)

Unusual 'video' more of a slideshow but worth a look because of the beautiful warbirds:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nywdf7Wpp3Q_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKxyZTCREoE_


----------



## R988 (May 29, 2006)

nice finds roy, 

the USAF does a few of those old and new flypasts, I found a list of photos of some of them here http://www.cloud9photography.us/sub-hf-001.html

The F-22, F-4 and P-51 on the following pages is an interesting one of airpower through three generations, if they added an F-86 and F-15 they could cover perhaps all the topline USAF fighters for the past 50 years or so.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 2, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26ddngTuizU_
awesome clip with great sound.
more here:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpTtC54idGE_
and

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p802Oy-HCKU_


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 2, 2006)

can't resist one more:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv8z9O7r_0c_
loads of Warsaw Pact machinery takes to the air for formation flypasts over Prague.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 2, 2006)

Good post Roy,

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 2, 2006)

BTW I saw a vid clip on YT with a quartet of planes - the F22 and F15 plus F86 and an A10 I think. Now where was it?
This very short clip has a P51 in it...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-qvr6kLjxQ_


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 2, 2006)

This one has a Zero in it:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUN9FqDAHEU_


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 2, 2006)

Royzee617 said:


> can't resist one more:
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv8z9O7r_0c_
> loads of Warsaw Pact machinery takes to the air for formation flypasts over Prague.


 what are the controllers controlling ( what use are controllers in an air show) and it looked a little overcrowded in the tower


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 4, 2006)

Are you going lead-free in July Mr PbFoot? You must be RoHS-compliant or face the penalties...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 4, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-D7odmUuA4_
F104 Starfighters at RIAT
Stupendous display by German Navy's Vikings F104 Starfighters at RIAT airshow... really miss these awesome machines from the airshow circuit.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 4, 2006)

Restored Me262 clip on GV d/l and converted and uploaded.


----------



## R988 (Jun 4, 2006)

Those F-104s are great, I think theres a couple of ex Canadian ones in private hands that still do the airshow circuit in America. Must be the fastest aircraft in private hands.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 4, 2006)

Love those starfighters. only two million you say...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 4, 2006)

Royzee617 said:


> Are you going lead-free in July Mr PbFoot? You must be RoHS-compliant or face the penalties...


are you suggesting I'm toxic


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 5, 2006)

be careful they don't come round to your house and check your feet for lead... you may have to fork out for one of the expensive alternative non-toxic alloys!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 5, 2006)

Starfighters Airshow Demonstration Team

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKxOCwh7JsU_

these are in the US - the RCAF had a Starfighters team (I think there's a thread here somewhere about that) called the Red Indians - 421 Squadron - with red machines I recall.... pic

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRauRB493Vo_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8wubT43Ww8_


----------



## R988 (Jun 5, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice video V2 but I am afraid this is my personal thread so please remove your clip to a new thread, thanks.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 7, 2006)

cheers v2


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 7, 2006)

Something a bit different - a slideshow of WW2 tanks and artillery etc, I made this afternoon, go here:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flW4OaWI4nE_


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 7, 2006)

Good post Roy,

sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 8, 2006)

cheers mate - might make a slideshow of your super pix...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 9, 2006)

Jumbo water bomber clip:
http://www.flightglobal.com/Article...747-200+Supertanker+poised+to+clinch+FAA.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 9, 2006)

F16 attack:
http://www.flightglobal.com/Article...+of+Iraq+al-Zarqawi+F-16+bombing+mission.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 12, 2006)

In case any of you are interested, I went to see Nickelback and Bon Jovi yesterday. No, I am not suffering from sunstroke, we got free tickets from a neighbour, it was fun but I do not like their brands of wet-pants-pseudo-rock.... lots of nice girlies there tho (and some not so nice). If you are curious about the gig - tho not the ladies - you can view a minute-long clip I took on YT:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmQEhhc7pso_
no sound so as to save your ears.
Or you can watch our bunnies at:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf9DdijNItc_


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 13, 2006)

Streaked Lightning
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/films/1951to1964/filmpage_streaked.htm
Duration 4min 57sec
Release Date 1962
Sponsor Central Office of Information for Ministry of Defence
Text version of this film









In the Royal Air Force (RAF) recruitment film ‘Streaked Lightning’, we see a Lightning jet demonstrating why it once held the world air-speed record.

As an all-weather interceptor, the Lightning was a supersonic aircraft that boasted a performance better than any other aircraft at that time. The twin-engine single-seat fighter was designed to engage with fast, high-altitude Russian bombers armed with nuclear weapons before they reached the British coast.

Built by English Electric, the Lightning survived the 1957 Defence White Paper (unlike numerous other British aircraft projects that were scrapped). Presented by Conservative Defence Minister Duncan Sandys, the infamous White Paper marked a significant change in British defence policy. As defence spending concentrated on nuclear weapons and developing new missile technology, the days of manned aircraft seemed numbered.

Entering service with the RAF in July 1960 as an ‘interim solution’, the aircraft was eventually retired in 1988 after 28 years. With the capability to achieve altitudes in excess of 85,000 feet and a top speed of Mach 2.2 (1500 mph) the Lightning was one of the fastest aircraft ever to be operated by the RAF.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice clip of RAF Tornados blowing stuff up here:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvbpJl_az5c_
this guy seems familiar...


----------



## R988 (Jun 14, 2006)

Awesome find with the streaked lightning clip, I really enjoyed that


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 16, 2006)

Video: Existence of secret 'Aurora' hypersonic sucessor to SR-71 Blackbird 'revealed' in UK defence ministry UFO report
http://www.flightglobal.com/Articles/2006/06/15/Navigation/177/207247/Video+Existence+of+secret+'Aurora'+hypersonic+sucessor+to+SR-71+Blackbird+'revealed'+in+UK+defence.html


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hope someone missed me.... no vids for a while. The reason for this has been my preoccupation with work etc.
MW I have posted a couple of new ones worthy of your visitation:
Challenger Tank

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQWMBKtNDYs_
Fouga Magister blasts off with smoke

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=641zOZWtkCw_


----------



## R988 (Jul 9, 2006)

That Challenger Tank link needs some sort of password I think, either that or it just hates me


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree that that Challenger Tank link needs a password that we just don't have.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry about that - summat up with both my copy function and my addled brain...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 12, 2006)

To make up for it here is a pant-wettingly superb clip for youL
Unusual Formation: Spitfire EE Lightning!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpVL3-7yLv0_


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 12, 2006)

I see this thread has reached the mighty milestone of 18 grand... not bad since last August when it started. However, I have only been doing YT for 6 weeks and it is already past 50 grand.... hence the appeal. Of course, as they say it's quality that counts!
It is OK posting there but less easy if you want to d/l a copy of the vid for yourself. I may be making a rod for my own back here - or it might be a big fat zero - but if you really really must have a better quality copy of the vid then I could post one up here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2006)

Good one Roy!


----------



## v2 (Jul 12, 2006)

Really good..


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers chaps!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pictures: Rockwell B-1 lifted from Diego Garcia runway after wheels-up landing forced base closure-13/07/2006-London-Flight International
early May flightglobal.com reported on the US Air Force Rockwell B-1B strategic bomber that closed the runway of an Indian Ocean US military base for three days after a wheels-up landing. now see the pix!


----------



## R988 (Jul 14, 2006)

That Lightning/Spit vid is superb  

the B1 is quite unusual as well


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 20, 2006)

DefenseNews.com
V22 Ospreys visit Farnborough via Thames, London.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 24, 2006)

Spitfire clip just added to YT for your viewing pleasure... which mark is it?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QadiqIZGges_


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

Roy it is an Mark IXB (MH-434 - Ray Hanna's Spifire - and OFMC). The Old Flying Machine Company

Good one!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 25, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqaVIcUafgE_
Challenger tank doc off TV.... part 1.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 26, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eopNXS8z0t0_
challenger doc part 2 you lucky blighters all 9 minutes plus of it... see the beastie and what it is like to fight in one!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 28, 2006)

YouTube - Challenger Tanks Part 3
challenger doc part 3 is now up you lucky barmcakes... see how the beastie whoops the baddies in Iraq

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsnDUT7onO0_!


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 3, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ovpb7L4DN8_
Airshow Action: Huey, Dakotas, Etendard, F27 etc., at RIAT. Huey is G-HUEY restored Falklands War booty and the Super Etendard sequence includes in-flight refuelling. Also you get to see lots of Daks and continuing the military transport theme the outstanding display by the RNAF F27 Troopship.


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 7, 2006)

request 4 videoclips :

-ME262 equiped with tailwheel (close-up)

-TROIKA ( 3x HE111 + 1x ME321)

thx


----------



## STOOMLOK (Aug 8, 2006)

NOT EVEN a simple reply ?!?

(


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry about the lack of reply. I have been busy uploading to YouTube and earning a living so I have not been back to WW2net for a week or so.

I cannot help anyone with specific videos I am sorry. Even tho the Schwlabe is one of my fave planes.... I am sure there must be that classic clip of the tail dragger version of the plane trying to get airborne and he taps the brakes somewhere on the web, YT maybe... just had a look. Not much there which is something which has to be put right! Perhaps someone I know can help....

somewhere on this site there should be my postings from The Secret War which has a Troika....


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 29, 2006)

Duxford Flying Legends 2006 Impressions...
someone's great compilation on YT.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsflV7YeJSk_
I went to my first airshow for ages on Sunday so expect more from me too:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry I have been AWOL - been busy on YT. Suggest/invite you to go to see my latest clips:
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos
have just put up one of the TSR2. Loads of warbirds ones too, WW2 bombers etc. My hits are reaching the half million in only a few months... hence my distraction from here.
Can't do pix there tho so I might be back!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2006)

Um Stoomlock got banned a while back there Roy...


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2006)

shame... naughty?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2006)

He spoke a lot of **** and couldn't accept that he was wrong when everyone proved to him that he was...


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 5, 2006)

new vid clips on my YT channel including Vulcan airshow and various warbirds:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Jets - Hunters of the RAF Black Arrows
Billie Piper launches air ambulance helo
Harriers low-level airshow fast flypast in formation
747 then B52
Tornado crash in the Wash
Dr Who's Liz Sladen
Gripen at Farnborough

Now over 300 vids to watch!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 20, 2006)

Rara Avis:

Mitsubishi G4M Betty
Mitsubishi G4M Betty or is this a Mitsubishi G3M Nell?
Brewster Buffalo

on YT here:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Did I see the video of the CH-47 wrong? Looked like the fore and aft rotor planes actually cross during maneauvers. Didn't think that was the case and certainly would introduce some rather extreme engineering problems? Anyone familiar with that? Must have seen that wrong.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have posted quite a few more plane vids on YT in the past month. Included are various jets, rock clips, comedy stuff, the glamorous Mrs Peel in her bondage gear and the following:
Crashes n Splashes - Early US Navy Carrier Action
Crash-landings were the order of the day as the US Navy carriers worked out how to operate fighters and bombers. Here we see several biplanes crash one of which I think is a Curtiss Jenny but not sure of the last one in slo mo is.

US Navy Fighters Into the Jet Age
US Navy has a strong tradition in Naval aviation - see here landings and take-offs from WW2 and into Korean War as they transition from Corsair and Hellcat piston engined machines to Panthers and Skyrays.

Rare Italian pre-WW2 Seaplanes
Can you ID these Italian pre-WW2 Seaplanes?

Shipping strikes by Mossies and Beaufighters. 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry to have been AWOL for some time... likely this is my first post in the New Year, argh.

I may start posting here again because YT is getting dodgy... a mate had all his vids deleted this week - loads of great plane stuff went just because one clip offended someone. All that hard work vanished - he has to start all over but will he? I have over 520 clips up on YT and well over a million views.... so you can see the appeal. But to lose them all.... doesn't bear thinking about.

So what can you see if you pop over there today? Well, there is a series of clips of Choppers - Tilt Rotors etc, Century Series jets, Saab J29 'Tunnan', Saab Gripen Early Swedish Warplanes, HS Nimrod, Short Stirling Halifax, Armstrong Whitworth Argosy, Blackburn Beverley, F8 Crusader etc etc.

Will try topost summat here to be going on with... but it seems not to accept flv's


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome back Roy, I for one have been enjoying many of your clips on youtube. Keep em coming!


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks - all is not idyllic in the YT garden tho. Quite a few people have had their vids chopped.... Mr R988 amongst them but gawd knows why... hardly a radical politico or porn merchant... I am making plans for my demise. They stop everything so I wonder if you have lost all your clips... megaton of work to re-post mine. LiveVideo is QG coz you can post longer vids and photos.
Still, nil carborundum desperandum or whatever... onward and upward!


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 16, 2007)

First for a while... the mighty Antonov 124 comes in to land at Paris A/S - no audio as this was messing about with the DSC filming a DVD playing on my NB... not bad coz it was from an old Betamax tape dubbed to VHS to DVD... argh.


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 16, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQneejTGyz4_

Firing the restored .5-in guns shows how devastating these could be.


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, that's it for now - YT suspended my account overnight, must have pushed my luck.

I have appealed. Choice is now down to moving to another service (which I have because I am at Veoh and LiveVideo) and/or trying a new YT account with an alter ego.

Any thoughts gentlemen?

Message to 'Wildcat' - I like your vids on YT too.... kindred spirits!


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am back in action again on YT but have to start over with the vid clips - going to keep this just for my home movies of planes for now.
See:
Red Arrows 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCv20ThjJgk_
Junkers engine 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQM4qp6_a9c_
Whirlwind helo and Hastings 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF_jyYI5mcM_

See also my Live Video vids at:
Channel: Royzee on LiveVideo.com


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 3, 2007)

New vid up on LV - Duxford news report Conqueror tank crushes car demo plus anti-bomb 'Wheelbarrow' demo.
LiveVideo.com: Explosion Tank Crushes Car


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 1, 2007)

New vids up on LV - Duxford etc.
LiveVideo.com - The World is Watching
Avro Vulcan Bruntingthorpe
Spitfires and Yak at Duxford
MH434 Mark Hanna's Spitfire
Duxford - MiG 21, F4 Phantom static, F8 Bearcat, P38, P51 display, TSR2


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice setup there at livevideo Roy... Good clips...


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks mate. I was a bit discouraged before with the YT suspension but I am off again. Will be re-posting some of the stuff that's on here and what was on YT but also new clips I have unearthed.
They come from the most unlikely sources. In fact I got one the other day off a BBC prog called 'Working Lunch'. They interviewed this guy about a Hurricane he was restoring.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 10, 2007)

Had planned some more vid clip preparation over the hols but Sat night my desktop was rebooting, there was a whine, a pop and then a burning smell... am off to Maplins today in search of a new PSU. 

Meanwhile, I am having a go at plugging together my Hauppage WinTV USB2 gadget. Seems OK except that the audio is out of synch with the video. But that seems to be cured now with a switch to a different audio input.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Roy for the link for live video.

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 23, 2007)

FYI I have posted a clip of Blue Steel tests on LV:
V-Force Blue Steel - LiveVideo.com
impressive beastie that fortunately was never used for real.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 2, 2007)

Have posted more clips of Duxford action including arrival of a special formation of three clipped Spitfires on my LV site:
Channel: Royzee on LiveVideo.com
Plus a longer one of restorations at Duxford off the TV... aren't I good to you?!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 18, 2007)

RAF Lightnings reheat take-off vid on my LV site:
RAF Lightnings - LiveVideo.com


----------



## Royzee617 (May 18, 2007)

AWACS and Nimrod vid now up on LV:
AWACS and Nimrod - LiveVideo.com
also I have posted a clip of The Wildhearts live from a concert we went to Wednesday night.
The Wildhearts Live at The Pitz - LiveVideo.com


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 17, 2007)

Can view my DSC clip of the underside etc of a RAF C17 at Brize Norton's families day yesterday. More soon.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWwKgbpvYb8_


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 24, 2007)

John Nicol interviews F16 pilot intercut with superb aerobatics by Belgian Air Force with smoke, too good to you
Airshow Action - Belgian Air Force F16 - LiveVideo.com

Airshow Action - Spanish AF Hornet @ Waddington
Airshow Action - Spanish AF Hornet - LiveVideo.com

Airshow Action - Luftwaffe Phantom 
Airshow Action - Luftwaffe Phantom - LiveVideo.com


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2007)

Apologies if it's a repost, but I found this series of films about the Winter/Continuation War between Russia and Finland. Can't understand a word of it of course, but some great contempory footage here


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qpY8Kdlw48_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bd6V4OAuBM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dToF7s8wf8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av2CPSjTong_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGCVtffPGvs_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YyzahaME-A_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0gVfmPQ72E_


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's one of a P-38 failing to recover from a rolling dive......

Charles


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't want to be funny or anything but this is my video thread gents. Please post yours on your own thread.... ta.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 2, 2007)

Online Video: Mildenhall Air Fete 82 Lightning display | Veoh Video Network
Posted this vid of a Lightning display way back in 1982 at the now defunct Mildenhall Air Fete.

Mixed feelings about this one. I am pleased with it just because it is available to post - it was the first time I had a camcorder to try out. My friend brought his Sony Betacam along but as sodd's law would have it the weather was bad. Well, not impossible but a let down. 

The quality or lack of it is also due to its having been copied several times - from the original Betamax to VHS and then to mpg.

The sad side is that this was the pilot's last but one display I think, Mr Thompson and this plane were lost off Flamborough Head a while later. So this is dedicated to his memory. I have another clip somewhere which has him talking about the display, might even be up here in an earlier post.

Yes, here 'tis:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...244688-videos-day-ongoing-thread-airshow6.wmv

There are some other clips of the Air Fete on there and one or two on YT. BTW found a gem on YT the other day, short mixed clip of Upper Heyford's Open House from 1971... I was there as a kid. Happy daze.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 29, 2007)

MAF 82 Victor IFR - The HP Victor IFR tanker at MAF 82 static...
MAF 82 Vulcan IFR - The rear end of the static example at the Mildenhall Air Fete 1982...
Biggin Hill - RAF Phantom II Display
Biggin Hill - Sea Harrier Swordfish Sea Fury Display
T33

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## planeman45 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello, Here is link that can help out anyone who isnt sure about what plane.

WW2 Warbirds: the Lockheed Hudson Super Electra - Frans Bonné

Im not sure 100% if thats a hudson afterall, the undercarriage doesnt seem the same.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ah, love the Electra. Something about the twin tails and large engines.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 28, 2007)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
Have added various Phantom clips from 80s showing RAF QRA etc plus tank crushing car.

See also:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
for
C130K In Flight Refuelling a C130
Sooty
Farnborough etc


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like Veoh for several reasons, but there's not much in the way of planes on there...
here's one with a bint in a plane...
Gemma Humphries at the Eastbourne Airshow 2007
Online Video: Gemma Humphries at the Eastbourne Airshow 2007 | Veoh Video Network
This is the uncut, unedited performance by the Blue Angels jet flying [email protected]
Online Video: Blue Angels | Veoh Video Network
USAF Thunderbirds
Online Video: USAF Thunderbirds | Veoh Video Network
More F16s
Online Video: F-16 - Low Level Action. | Veoh Video Network
The fun part is that you can download the vids... hint search by run length and see what comes up .... you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good work Roy,

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 2, 2007)

Japan’s Kawasaki XP-1 patrol aircraft makes first flight
VIDEO: Japanâ€™s Kawasaki XP-1 patrol aircraft makes first flight-01/10/2007-London-Flightglobal.com

Cheers Sunny, nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 3, 2007)

Vulcan Short - Take-off and IFR
@

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G4_mmvZgAw_

Plus a new series - Mitchells Fly in IMC.
@

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Me81QS-AGY_
a documentary was shot following the team (pilots, film crew, investors) involved in bringing five B25 Mitchell bombers over from the USA to the UK for the filming of Hannover Street.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 3, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvFJhojhMA4_
Swiss Air Force presents Gun and Fighter Jet Demonstration during one of the most stunning Air Shows, the Axalp in altitude 2.200 meters at Ebenfluh Shooting Range, Switzerland. Including F/A-18 Hornet, Mirage F1 CR, F-5 Tiger, Super Puma, Cougar, Alouette III, Parachutists, Aerobatic Team "Patrouille Suisse".


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 4, 2007)

Get along to YT to watch the controversial Hamilton Causes Webber Crash at Fuji - apparently it's been taken off at least once after the heavy handed PTB told YT to do so.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QJurnfxRm4_
Jury's out on whether Hammy gets nil point. Looks guilty to me tho.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 5, 2007)

Flight says a Royal Air Force Tornado GR4 aircraft has dropped a non-explosive 14kg bomb in the UK during a training exercise from its base at RAF Lossiemouth in Scotland.

The bomb was dropped during a 90-minute journey across the country, but the RAF has yet to locate the bomb and warned the public to leave it where it is and to tell the police.

A news source suggested the overland journey included a low-level route through Northumberland and north-east Scotland.

BBC report - RAF spokesman Michael Mulford explains that an investigation is underway to determine the cause of the bomb release and suggests it could be wiring on the aircraft rather than human error."

No mention of a reward - prob turn up on EBAY!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 5, 2007)

Index of /vid/sukhoi
has a number of good downloadable clips for jet fans...

Main directory has sub-directories with other vids:
Index of /vid

More here:
Index of /www.rusarm.ru/video


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.afa.org/media/reports/Coldwar.pdf


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 6, 2007)

first Eurofighter Typhoon in service at the 36th Wing of the Italian Air Force
(2007-10-05)
By: Finmeccanica Company

Four Eurofighters have taken off this morning from Grosseto and have landed at Gioia del Colle's Air Base. They are the first aircraft assigned to the XII Fighter Group of the 36th Air Wing of the big military base in the Puglia Region. With the entry into service at the 36th Air Wing, the conversion of ItAF's third Group on the new fighter has started, after the XX and IX, both belonging to Grosseto's 4th Wing.

The Typhoon is the main collaboration programme in the European history in the defence field. Result of the partnership between four countries: Italy, Germany, Spain and United Kingdom, the Eurofighter programme employs 120.000 persons all over Europe and represents the state-of-the-art of the aerospace technology, with major fall-backs on other industrial sectors with a positive economic impact of over EUR 40 billions registered in the consortium¿s member countries.

A total of 707 Eurofighter Typhoons has been ordered so far by six air forces, the four of the countries participating in the programme plus Austria and Saudi Arabia. This is a figure that marks the Typhoon aircraft as the most widespread fighter in the world, on top of being an aircraft able - thanks to its operational capabilities - of assuring a marked superiority against any present and future aerial threat.

As far as technical support and maintenance a team of 15 specialists of Alenia Aeronautica will support the ItAF technical team in the initial phase of transition to the new aircraft.

The XII Group will be fully operational by spring of 2009. This way the Italian Air Force will be able to count on two fully operating Air Defence' Groups, the XII in Gioia and the IX in Grosseto, for the surveillance of the national air boundary, replacing the F-16s currently in service.

The new aircraft's arrival has also been the occasion for the XII Group to celebrate the 90 years since its creation, which had taken place at Belluno's airport in 1917.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 6, 2007)

Time for some tanks!

The Lee or Grant.... one of those expedients but ultimately a dead end as far as design goes.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have posted the next installment for the excellent story of 'Mitchells Do Fly in IMC" which I strongly suggest you watch as in IMHO it is one of the best warbird docs extant. It has everything, great characters battling against adversity, humour, cynicism, euphoria and despair etc. All the stuff of Readers' Digest dreams. 

It also conveys the bravery and persistence of the flyers who brought in much needed machines in WW2.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 8, 2007)

From The Sunday Times
October 7, 2007
RAF cuts to axe quarter of key bombers
Michael Smith

The RAF is to lose a quarter of its frontline bomber force and two bases in new cuts to be pushed through by the Treasury, according to senior defence sources.

Two squadrons of Tornado GR4 ground attack aircraft will be scrapped, cutting the RAF’s frontline squadrons from eight to six. One helicopter base and one training base will also be closed, with the land sold off to raise cash.

The move comes as the Royal Navy is braced for big cuts to its surface fleet with all four Type22 frigates and a destroyer set to be axed “as soon as possible”. Other ships are under threat.

An internal e-mail leaked last month said that the “poor” deal for the Ministry of Defence (MoD) from the government’s Comprehensive Spending Review meant the loss of five ships by April.
Related Links

* Our troops' plight goes unnoticed 

* Air tanker fleet is hit by credit crunch 

Although the MoD has been promised a 1.5% increase in real terms in its budget over the next three years, the cost of future projects such as two new aircraft carriers is forcing it to make cuts elsewhere.

The sources said the MoD “equipment plan” for 2008 – which details all planned purchases – was rejected last month as too costly, largely as a result of urgently needed kit for troops in Iraq.

The cuts to the RAF come despite an insistence last month by Sir Glenn Torpy, chief of the air staff, that it was already “as lean as it can get”. In 2004 the RAF was forced to cut a quarter of its frontline squadrons, one base and 7,500 personnel.

“The idea of getting rid of two of the very few squadrons capable of providing our troops on the ground with close air support, just as the Tornado is set to go to Afghanistan, is a sign of how stupid these people are,” one senior source said.

The two Tornado GR4 squadrons to be scrapped are expected to be one each from the aircraft’s bases at RAF Marham in Norfolk and RAF Lossiemouth, Morayshire; 13 Squadron, based at Marham, is at present training over Scotland for a deployment to Afghanistan next year.

There are three Tornado GR4 squadrons at each base. A squadron has 12 aircraft with 15 crews and four aircraft held in reserve. The other two frontline ground attack aircraft squadrons are equipped with the ageing Harrier aircraft.

The two bases to be scrapped have not yet been named but it is believed that one of them is Odiham, Hampshire, home of the RAF’s Chinook fleet. It is seen as being the most vulnerable because its prime position within the extended London commuter belt would make its sale highly profitable.

The most likely training base closure would see the end of RAF Linton-on-Ouse in North Yorkshire, with all fast jet training amalgamated at RAF Valley in Anglesey. Linton-on-Ouse was a famous second world war bomber station once commanded by Arthur “Bomber” Harris, head of Bomber Command, and later Group Captain Leonard Cheshire VC, founder of the international charity bearing his name.

Moving its 78 Tucano training aircraft to Anglesey is likely to be unpopular because it will mean increased numbers of low-flying aircraft over Wales, which have always been a serious irritation for local farmers.

The cuts come despite a shortage of fast jet aircraft for operations and a need to limit the hours that each aircraft flies so that the Harrier fleet can stay operational until its replacement in 2017. A lack of long runways has seen the short take-off and landing Harrier providing close air support to British troops in Afghanistan.

John Nichol, the navigator of an RAF Tornado shot down over Iraq during the 1991 Gulf war, said the cuts left the RAF with “a disaster waiting to happen”.

“When we were flying over Iraq during the Gulf war we thought we were being stretched to the absolute limit,” he said. “The men and women flying now are working 100 times harder than we ever had to do. They are asked to do far more with far less.

“The military are their worst enemies. Their can-do attitude means they will always strive to do the job regardless of the resources the politicians give them. This isa disaster in the making, it really is.”

The cuts are not the RAF’s only problems. The government’s deal to sell 75 Typhoon aircraft to Saudi Arabia and the decision to use the new Typhoon aircraft in Afghanistan mean that some Tornado F3 fighters will have to stay in service for another eight years.

The F3 was due to be scrapped next year and replaced by the Typhoon – formerly known as the Eurofighter. But the controversial al-Salam deal with Riyadh will mean that there are insufficient aircraft to cover Britain’s air defences. Consequently, the F3 will stay in service till 2015.

An MoD spokesman said talk of cuts to the RAF and Royal Navy were part of an initial phase of discussions ahead of next year’s planning round and no firm decisions had been taken.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 8, 2007)

Report: Israel 'blinded' Syrian radar

After Israeli missile strike on Syria confirmed by both sides, the question remains – how did Israel's non-stealth jets infiltrate Syrian airspace undetected? US aerospace experts tell Aviation Week magazine that Israel used new US-developed technology that lets users invade and manipulate enemy communication networks

Ynet
Published: 10.05.07, 01:15 / Israel News

After Syrian President Bashar Assad admitted that Israeli planes carried out a missile strike in Syria and after the media blackout on the incident was lifted in Israel, many unanswered questions still remain regarding how IAF jets managed to infiltrate Syrian security.


An article published this week on the aerospace magazine Aviation Week Space Technology's website offers the theory of experts in the field on how the Israeli F15 and F16 jets – which are not stealth fighters – managed to evade detection by Syrian air defense radar.
Syrian Attack
Syrian parliament member says ‘Israel operation failed’ / Roee Nahmias
In special interview with Israeli-Arab newspaper Mohammad Habash calls IAF raid on Syria ‘failure’, says Israel must change policy, negotiate peace
Full Story


US aerospace industry and former US Air Force officials told Aviation Week's Senior Military Editor David A. Fulghum that Israel must have used "a technology like the US-developed 'Suter' airborne network attack system".


The cutting-edge technology allows users to invade enemy communication networks, to "see what enemy sensors see and even take over as systems administrator so sensors can be manipulated into positions so that approaching aircraft can't be seen", experts said.


In effect, the technology infiltrates and tricks enemy sensors by "directing data streams into them that can include false targets and misleading messages algorithms that allow a number of activities including control," the article explains. 


The US system was recently tested successfully in operations in Afghanistan and Iraq, officials told Aviation Week.



Iran worried?

According to the article, a Kuwaiti newspaper recently reported that "Russian experts are studying why the two state-of-the art Russian-built radar systems in Syria did not detect the Israeli jets entering Syrian territory. Iran reportedly has asked the same question,
Advertisement 

since it is buying the same systems and might have paid for the Syrian acquisitions."



The system is the new Tor-M1 launcher, and the Iranians bought 29 of them from Russia for $750 million to guard their nuclear sites. The Tor launchers were delivered in January, according to Agency France-Press and ITAR-TASS.


It is not confirmed that the Tor system was in fact the system guarding the Syrian site.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 8, 2007)

Air NZ plans biofuel test flight
Carbon News and Info
>
Climate change news
>
Energy biofuels

Monday, 8 October 2007
Air New Zealand is planning the world’s first airline flight using biofuel, as the industry tries to comes to terms with the heavy emissions of greenhouse gases aircraft produce. The airline says the flight could take place by late 2008 or early 2009.

The plans are for a test flight without passengers using a blend of aviation biofuel and standard kerosene fuel in one engine only of a Boeing 747. The exact type of biofuel and the blend to be used will be announced at a later date. Biofuels are made from organic matter such as plants and sewage, as an alternative to fossil fuels.

Air New Zealand, majority owned by the national government, is among the more proactive companies in aviation searching for an environmentally friendly fuel and says the test flight will be an important step in its programme to find one.

Air New Zealand chief executive Rob Fyfe says recent advances in technology had brought the possibility closer than previously thought. Boeing and Virgin are also reported to be working on a “bio-jetfuel”.

New Zealand’s economy relies heavily on inbound tourism and agricultural exports, promoting a clean, green image to the rest of the world. For a country so far from major markets, especially in Europe, it is very sensitive to the growing debate over travel-related greenhouse emissions and “food miles”.

Worldwide, aviation emissions account only for around 3 per cent of all human-related greenhouse emissions but have been growing rapidly with a boom in air travel over the last decade or so. A tonne of aviation fuel burnt produces up to three tonnes of carbon dioxide.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 9, 2007)

VIDEO: CAL 737-800 nearly overruns runway (UPDATED)
By Stephen Trimble
VIDEO: CAL 737-800 nearly overruns runway (UPDATED)
A China Airlines (CAL) Boeing 737-800 nearly ran off the end of a runway on takeoff in southern Japan on 5 October.

The aircraft only got airborne at the end of the runway and the main landing gear appears to have hit something on the ground as it took off, according to television footage taken at the scene.

Some news reports say a broken runway light was later found at the end of the runway.

A CAL spokesman in Taipei says the incident happened at around 14:00 on 5 October at Japan’s Saga airport and it was the same aircraft that had been parked at Saga airport since 20 September undergoing repairs.

The aircraft, registered as B-16805, needed to be repaired because it had a 77cm crack in the rear fuselage.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 9, 2007)

Princess Anne's quick getaway as helicopter catches fire
Last updated at 00:41am on 9th October 2007

Princess Anne was forced to abandon a helicopter moments before take-off yesterday when its starter engine burst into flames.

Crowds of schoolchildren who had gathered to wave off the Princess Royal looked on in horror as she leapt out of the aircraft as it rapidly filled with smoke.

"For one awful moment people thought the Princess may have been injured but apparently she was fine," said one boy who witnessed the drama in the grounds of Denbigh High School, North Wales, at 2.30pm.
Princess Anne's quick getaway as helicopter catches fire | the Daily Mail
An electrical fault was thought to be the cause of the fire in the Sikorsky S76 C+, part of the Royal Flight. The Princess, 57, accompanied by two aides, was sitting in the back of the helicopter when the fire broke out.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 10, 2007)

How low can you go in an airliner?
Airbus A310 TAP Portugal Air Show 2007

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dK5VOhKk8s_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpmTpioTFZg_

Top Gear stuff with Typhoon vs car and James May

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0B_6RtBM1c_

amateur vid of the the future Top Gear where they race a Bugatti and Tiffie:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3z1L0YMglo_


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 11, 2007)

The Battle of Britain: Lost Evidence a documentary in several parts posted on YT.

Starts here:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q_MQh7gdxg_

Good in parts but mostly the usual warmed over yet again. Hysterical hyperbole but don't let that put you off.

If this was a school essay it would be about 3/10 'must do better original research'...


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 12, 2007)

VIDEO: USAF deploys MQ-9 Reapers to Afghanistan
By Stephen Trimble

The US Air Force has deployed the first General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper hunter-killer unmanned aircraft system (UAS) to Afghanistan, marking the aircraft’s debut in combat operations.
VIDEO: USAF deploys MQ-9 Reapers to Afghanistan-11/10/2007-Washington DC-Flightglobal.com


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sonoman's daughter promoted to general
Commander of wing that flies Air Force One
sonomanews.com


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 20, 2007)

Invite you over to my Live Video page to view Raymond Baxter on Farnboro etc:

V-Bombers Harrier Ski Jump - Raymond Baxter Reminisces About Aviation - LiveVideo.com

Great clips in there with V bombers and such, the Comet, the Brittania and fighters. Plus of course the best ever BBC commentator as he gets aloft in the two-seat Harrier.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone use Bit Torrents?

If not then you should... it's not just for movies and porn. I have spotted books too! Plane books!

Check out Demonoid and Torrent-realm tracker... e.g. for Osprey books!
Demonoid.com - True Stories of World War Two
Torrent-Realm :: A Realm Of Torrents

Try em out then go to Amazon to buy the print version!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tiffie video

Have today added a new clip on Live Video of the Typhoon at Farnborough. Some interesting comments from the test pilot: Eurofighter Typhoon on Airshow - LiveVideo.com


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Roy for the info about the Eurofighter Typhoon vid..

GrabVids.net

this link is good to grab vid in several sites like youtube etc..

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 5, 2007)

Once again Sunny you are a gent! I use Zamzar for now but it doesn't work with all sites.

You are a superstar! Have just tried it and for the first time I have been able to download a video off Live Video! Zamzar and others don't work. OK it's an fly file but I can convert that to avi etc.

BTW another thing I like about Zamzar is being able to download from YouTube (etc) a video's audio - have just been grabbing MP3s of ZZ Top etc.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 5, 2007)

On LV it's RIAT time again, featuring some great acts:- Team Aguila from the Spanish AF, the very last DeHavilland Comet 'Canopus' and the mil version, the MR2P Nimrod, a solo Hunter followed by the Patrouille Suisse etc.
RIAT - Team Aguila, Comet, Nimrod, Hunters, Patrouille Suisse etc - LiveVideo.com
PLUS
Intro shows various highlights of the RIAT show - Hinds and a Hunter - but the main part is the Italian AF display team the Frecce Tricolori.
Airshow: Frecce Tricolori - LiveVideo.com

other [email protected]
Portugal Airshow 2007: B-25
Portugal Airshow 2007: B-25 - Channel: dudewheresmycar on LiveVideo.com
awesome
also
airshow`94 at Kubinka airbase near Moscow - Channel: artemiks on LiveVideo.com

F15s on a live fire ex shoot Sparrows and Sidewinders at F4 drones:
F-15 Air combat - LiveVideo.com
shame about the demise of those lovely old Rhinos.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2007)

Interesting this - Airacobras on Guadalcanal from the excellent 'Dogfights' series now showing on TV.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry about the huge pix... forgot, maybe will scale em over the weekend.

BTW I out them up because the Wildcat has a wing tank.... hmmm.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 12, 2007)

Dubai Airshow vids plus more
AINtv.com | Business Aviation's Online Television Network
K-8 Karakorum, a Chinese/Pakistani jet trainer.
How Winglets Work
Eurofighter Typhoon Simulator
video of Pakistan's piston-powered military trainer.
A380
F-16 Flying Falcon's performance
Red Arrows
Patrioulle de France


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.strategypage.com/military_videos/military_photos_2006414222232.aspx
Video shows Rafael-developed GREM being used in training - a new variant of the old rifle grenade used to open doors at stand-off ranges. Let's hope the JWs don't get them!

Israel's Rafael Advanced Defense Systems is to supply the US Army with thousands of its Simon/M120 Grenade Rifle Entry Munitions (GREMs) under a contract valued at USD50 million.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 14, 2007)

Have posted a clip from TV prog on RIAT from a few years ago - kicks off with Harrier from Spain, GR7 in the wet, Jaguar, Tornado, BBMF and later on has a fine sequence on helo's including a Hind display.
User Login
There's some nice pix (IMO) of some of my fave actresses coming up too.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 17, 2007)

F8 on the deck - slo mo and actual speed - taken from 'Dogfights' one of an excellent series showing on History UK. Gawd aren't there any other planes than yank ones? I think the only one I saw so far was the Stringbag.
How can anyone seriously consider doing a series called Dogfights and completely ignore the air war over Russia in WWII?


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 17, 2007)

F8 encore - BTW these are mp4 files you can download to play on your iPod.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dogfights showing the computer graphics which are amazing.


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great post,

Sunny


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice post


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cruise missile formation caught on video by pilot flying to Baghdad, Mar 2003
LiveLeak.com - Cruise missile formation caught on video


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mercedes F1 DTM Fun Day - LiveVideo.com

Mercedes F1 DTM Fun Day - racing stars and cars, sorry no planes...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

Royzee617 said:


> Cruise missile formation caught on video by pilot flying to Baghdad, Mar 2003
> LiveLeak.com - Cruise missile formation caught on video



I don't think those are cruisemissiles Royzee.


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, it said so... but I could not believe they would be able to do this... it's daft anyway. Too vulnerable being so close.
Probably F16s then? But even that would be an unusual battle formation over hostile territory...?


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 1, 2007)

Insurrection Live at The Woughton Centre, Milton Keynes - saw this band a couple of weeks ago and very fine they were too:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtiepkPy5js_
A nice rendition of Cocaine...

Check out my Firebird videos too:
This is Live at The Pitz.. Traffic number with a great riff:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC-MFoiOvEA_


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 4, 2007)

SOTW:

The Royal Air Force has amassed an operational record—and a reputation—that few can match.

There When it Counts

By Rebecca Grant


In early September, NATO forces operating near the town of Tarin Kowt in Afghanistan came under sudden insurgent attack. On-scene controllers called in USAF A-10 Warthogs—and Royal Air Force GR-9 Harriers. The Harriers dropped general-purpose and precision guided bombs on a building used as a mortar firing position. Another Harrier bombed enemy fighters in a nearby town, then launched rockets against enemy forces hiding in a tree line. In the wake of these RAF strikes, the insurgent attacks ceased.
more:
There When it Counts - December 2007


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 4, 2007)

V-22 mishap probe prompts US fleet restrictions
By Stephen Trimble

Believing a design defect aboard the Bell-Boeing V-22 is likely to blame for a second in-flight engine fire, the US Navy has placed a flight restriction on the US domestic Osprey fleet and ordered the contractor to rush deliveries of a modification kit.
[email protected]
V-22 mishap probe prompts US fleet restrictions


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 13, 2007)

Special clip I filmed at the MAF nearly ten years ago I reckon. Features a single F15C Eagle accompanied by a pair of P51 Mustangs in the 'Heritage Flight'. I love these mixed formations - the sight and sound is breathtaking. It illustrates how large the F15C - in some respects the modern equivalent to the WW2 P51 

F15 P51s Heritage Flight at Mildenhall - LiveVideo.com


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 22, 2007)

DC-10 fire bomber vid clip I posted on LV:
DC10 firebomber - LiveVideo.com


----------



## Royzee617 (Dec 22, 2007)

Obrazy Wojny / Pictures of War


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 2, 2008)

New postings on my LiveVdeo site of RAF LW Tornados, Spitfire and Harvard... tho not all together.
Channel: Royzee on LiveVideo.com


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 5, 2008)

The Chance Vought F4U Corsair Aviation Training Manual

An early 1940's narrated instructional film showing the essential basics of piloting the F4U Corsair.
View and/or download at:

Online Video: The Chance Vought F4U Corsair Aviation Training Manual | Veoh Video Network


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 5, 2008)

I take a look to the Harvards, good site..

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 5, 2008)

German Fighters

A Documentary of the fighters used by the Luftwaffe
Mature Content | Veoh Video Network


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice extract from Wings in LV:
.. SUPERSONIC EJECTION - ONE PILOTS STORY .. - LiveVideo.com

A 2-seat F15 crew exit the plane. 
Amazing tale.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 23, 2008)

FYI full show Spanish AF Tiffie at RIAT:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AwZo_2hzqE_

superb home vid with no muzak just the crackle of those burners!

For punk music lovers I posted a couple of clips of a great new band I saw t'other day at:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ_RrRHBlOg_
Hell Raised - dig that mohican!


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good post Roy,

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers! It's hard work keeping up with you!

My latest on YT is a snippet from an ancient BBC 'World About Us' doc on the CAF.

I am annoyed to only get a bit of this - blasted tape must have run out. We may never see it aired again... and it will never be on DVD.

So enjoy the Pearl Harbor sequence in the clip here:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l0_Y65PPV0_


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sea Harrier in black
this on Veoh:
Online Video: Sea Harrier in black | Veoh Video Network
gorgeous but sad


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2008)

PBS: " Dogfight over Guadalcanal " 1/6
et seq

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1BluurjL9k_


----------

